# Account permanent gebannt



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Hab jetzt leider kein passendes Thema gefunden und die anderen sind zu alt.

Hab letzten Mittwoch folgende Nachricht von Blizzard erhalten:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin,
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir setzen Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft
> ...



Ich hab jetzt schon 2 mal angerufen und 2 Emails verfasst, eine übers Formular und einmal direkt auf die Mail. Leider verweisen die mich am Telefon auch nur auf des Formular.

Ich kann zu 100 % bestätigen das ich noch nie irgendwie mit 'Online Eigentum von Blizzard ' gehandelt habe und wieso sperren die mich dann?

Dazu sollte ich evtl sagen das dies ein neuer account war und der pala dadrauf innerhalb 7 Tagen, also einer Woche lvl 41 war. Hat das evtl damit etwas zu tun und die meinen ich wäre ein power lvler oder so? 

Finds einfach etwas shice, das ich mir irgendwie im Wald stehen gelassen vor komme.


----------



## Aratosao (28. Februar 2008)

Nein, es hat ganz sicher nicht damit zu tun dass du innerhalb von 1ner Woche lvl 41 Erreicht hast. Ich schätze du lügst uns hier an oder ein fehler von Blizzard :S

MfG Ara


----------



## Lodariel (28. Februar 2008)

uha

ne frechheit von blizz bei sowas könnt ich immer ko....en

mehr als anrufen/mailen kannst du ja nicht machen wünsch dir viel glück

glaub aber nicht, dass es daran liegt, dass dein pala so schnell gelevelt wurde


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Nein, es hat ganz sicher nicht damit zu tun dass du innerhalb von 1ner Woche lvl 41 Erreicht hast. Ich schätze du lügst uns hier an oder ein fehler von Blizzard :S
> 
> MfG Ara



Hey, ich war 3 Tage nicht da in der Zeit vom 17-20.02 und als ich wieder kam, war ich gebannt, ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung was da los war bzw sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarrok (28. Februar 2008)

oder du scheißt einfach drauf und nutzt diese "chance" um mit wow aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (28. Februar 2008)

Tere018 schrieb:


> Hey, ich war 3 Tage nicht da in der Zeit vom 17-20.02 und als ich wieder kam, war ich gebannt, ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung was da los war bzw sein soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kleiner bruder... oder keylogger kann alles sein


----------



## neuroheaven (28. Februar 2008)

ja es ist schon erbärmlich von blizzard nicht mal die genauen gründe darzulegen. ihre komischen "ermittlungen" können sie sich sonst wo hin schieben.

ich will in nicht weniger als 100sätzen eine genaue argumentation aufgrund welcher indizien blizzard mal wieder sone schice produziert.

armer kapitalismus


----------



## black wolf (28. Februar 2008)

Wenn Blizzard da wie erwähnt ca. 1 Woche ermittelt hat, wissen sie mit welcher IP eingeloggt wurde, und ob diese IP einem Powerlevelservice gehört.


----------



## Megamage (28. Februar 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> kleiner bruder... oder keylogger kann alles sein



xD jaa...
Das ist sehr böse mehr als Anrufen/mailen geht net!
Aber wegen lvln denke ich ist das net habe mal nen Druide in 4 wochen auf 70 gezockt...(sucht...)
Da wurde nie was gesperrt!!!


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Tarrok schrieb:


> oder du scheißt einfach drauf und nutzt diese "chance" um mit wow aufzuhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja ich hab ja erst wieder angefangen damit, der account wurde am 29.01 eröffnet ^^



taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> kleiner bruder... oder keylogger kann alles sein



Bruder ausgeschlossen und Keyloger glaub ich auch ned, wenn díe von Blizz wenigstens ma den Mund aufmachen würden und sagen was los ist und ned nur so Sätze wie ' die serverökonomie gestört'. Na doll, damit kann ich was anfangen.


----------



## oHa510 (28. Februar 2008)

den acc kannste abschreiben... der ist weg

die chance das du wieder entbannt wirst ist geringer als die im lotto zu gewinnen! also
spiel lieber lotto statt wow

achso und was du genau getan haben sollst, wirst du auch nie erfahren.. du bekommst immer eine standard 
email zurück mit einem vorgefertigten text.

außerdem kannst du dir es auch sparen die hotline anzurufen, weil die nie weiterhelfen kann.


gute nacht


----------



## neuroheaven (28. Februar 2008)

zum thema serverökonomie...

lotto spielen. gewinnen. blizzard kaufen. alle entlassen und 
wow einstampfen.


----------



## Megamage (28. Februar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> zum thema serverökonomie...
> 
> lotto spielen. gewinnen. blizzard kaufen. alle entlassen und
> wow einstampfen.




JA xD Flammen...


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

oHa510 schrieb:


> den acc kannste abschreiben... der ist weg
> 
> die chance das du wieder entbannt wirst ist geringer als die im lotto zu gewinnen! also
> spiel lieber lotto statt wow
> ...




tjo, dann würd ich ma sagen, hat Blizz einen 'stamm' spieler weniger, finds eigentlich schade, da ich erst wieder angefangen habe wegen paar Freunden.


----------



## Kirath (28. Februar 2008)

tja..sowas kann auch sein: verkaufe meine char, tausche mein char etc.

wird selten jemand gebannt, der es nich auch verdient. meine ehrliche meinung. so eine prüfung wird meist nicht von mehreren leuten bzw. abteilungen gemacht. ich will bezweifeln, aber nicht ausschliessen, dass es hier einen unschuldigen erwischt hat.

wenn du nix gemacht hast, wirst du den account wieder bekommen.
wenn doch: verpiss dich bitte aus dem spiel das ich mag.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Februar 2008)

Vor kurzem gab es hier ein Thread zu jemanden, der Acc.Sharing anbieten wollte ...
Bis Du evtl. Derjenige? Denn dann würde mich das nicht wundern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem ... in 7 Tagen auf lvl 41 ... da musst Du aber schon selber schön hardcore-lvln.


----------



## Tarrok (28. Februar 2008)

ach is doch auch wurscht, glaub mir man kann auch super ohne wow leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 un du bist net jeden monat um 13euro ärmer^^


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> tja..sowas kann auch sein: verkaufe meine char, tausche mein char etc.
> 
> wird selten jemand gebannt, der es nich auch verdient. meine ehrliche meinung. so eine prüfung wird meist nicht von mehreren leuten bzw. abteilungen gemacht. ich will bezweifeln, aber nicht ausschliessen, dass es hier einen unschuldigen erwischt hat.
> 
> ...



Ich mag es ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur leider kann ich ned spielen und die Gründe weis ich immer noch ned 'argh'



> Vor kurzem gab es hier ein Thread zu jemanden, der Acc.Sharing anbieten wollte ...
> Bis Du evtl. Derjenige? Denn dann würde mich das nicht wundern.
> 
> Zudem ... in 7 Tagen auf lvl 41 ... da musst Du aber schon selber schön hardcore-lvln.



Nope bin ich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich spiele WoW schon 2,5 Jahre. Nachm 7 Char ist das kein Problem mehr und dazu noch ne Woche Urlaub.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Februar 2008)

Dann vergiss mein Geschriebenes, wenn das alles nicht zutreffen sollte.
Ich spiele jedenfalls schon länger - und hatte noch nie Account-Probleme ...

Habe auch einige Chars - aber in einer Woch bin ich noch nie auf 41 gekommen ...
Da brauchst Du schon gute Hilfe.


----------



## Thesahne (28. Februar 2008)

Hm also ich hatte noch nie sowas obwohl ich auch mal ne Zeit sehr schnell gelevelt hatte... 
Ich kann nur sagen dass dus solange per Telefon probieren sollst bis du nen vernünftigen GM dran hast der dir die Gründe sagen kann und dann versuchen das alles zu erklären und ich denk ma kaum dass du uns anlügen würdest wies ein Vorposter geschriebn hat weil das dann doch komplett nutz- und sinnlos wäre...
Also noch viel Glück vllt bekommste den Account ja wieder dann biste einer von Hunderten dies geschafft haben ;-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (28. Februar 2008)

ich persöhnlich würde mir das nicht gefallen lassen. wenn du wirklich keinerlei dreck am stecken hast (damit meine ich gold kauf/verkauf oder powerleveling), dann würde ich mich an meinen anwalt wenden. eventuell vorher noch ne mail schreiben und damit drohen, wenn blizzard dir nicht einen plausiblen grund nennt.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Februar 2008)

Thesahne schrieb:


> ... und ich denk ma kaum dass du uns anlügen würdest wies ein Vorposter geschriebn hat weil das dann doch komplett nutz- und sinnlos wäre...



Und was hat der Thread hier für einen Sinn? - würde sagen falsche Adresse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann vergiss mein Geschriebenes, wenn das alles nicht zutreffen sollte.
> Ich spiele jedenfalls schon länger - und hatte noch nie Account-Probleme ...
> 
> Habe auch einige Chars - aber in einer Woch bin ich noch nie auf 41 gekommen ...
> Da brauchst Du schon gute Hilfe.



Naja nich wirklich, da Bizz es jetzt ja vereinfacht hat. bekommste pro Inni Elite Quest 10k ep, alsoi hast pr Instanz locker 2 lvl drine oder 3 und nochn  4 bei Questabgabe.


Account:

Ich ärger mich halt echt, weil ich die ganze zeit ned spielen kann. Mein Kollege ist jetzt auch 70 mittlerweile und ich könnte schon 65 sein -.-



> ich persöhnlich würde mir das nicht gefallen lassen. wenn du wirklich keinerlei dreck am stecken hast (damit meine ich gold kauf/verkauf oder powerleveling), dann würde ich mich an meinen anwalt wenden. eventuell vorher noch ne mail schreiben und damit drohen, wenn blizzard dir nicht einen plausiblen grund nennt.


Tjo Anwalt dauert ja noch länger .... bis der Brief in Frankreich ist und die den bearbeiten und ach ka was... kein bock en halbes Jahr zu warten, bin ja froh das ich nur 30 euro bisher bezahlt hatte fürs battle chest päckchen.


----------



## Neotrion (28. Februar 2008)

wieso schreibst du nicht mit deinem normalen Buffed-Account?


----------



## Scárfáce123 (28. Februar 2008)

Thesahne schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen dass dus solange per Telefon probieren sollst bis du nen vernünftigen GM dran hast


oder superman, batman, richard garriot, Ms. Marple, Donatello, Meister Splinter, Die Marx Brothers

die chance auf einen von denen zu treffen durch einen fehler der telefon verbindung ist höher als einen Gm zu erwischen überhaupt wenn du auf der Service hotline anrufst



> ich persöhnlich würde mir das nicht gefallen lassen. wenn du wirklich keinerlei dreck am stecken hast (damit meine ich gold kauf/verkauf oder powerleveling), dann würde ich mich an meinen anwalt wenden. eventuell vorher noch ne mail schreiben und damit drohen, wenn blizzard dir nicht einen plausiblen grund nennt.


HAHAHAHAHHA ANWALT HAHAHAHA MADE MY DAY² machs doch gleich wie Xektor und verklag blizzard (sowie er Turtle Ent.) dann gehst zur gerichtsverhandlung die warten mit 10 anwälten und haufen an beweis material und der Richter lacht dich aus hahahahaha ich hoffe du kontaktierst nicht deinen Anwalt Zerocoolcss weil ich dich angeprangert hab


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> wieso schreibst du nicht mit deinem normalen Buffed-Account?



Wenn meinst du jetzt?

Ich hab nur einen Account oO


----------



## Neotrion (28. Februar 2008)

Aber deine Theard posts sind bis jetzt die einzigen^^

EDIT: ich finde es nur ein bisschen komisch....


----------



## Tarrok (28. Februar 2008)

> Ich ärger mich halt echt, weil ich die ganze zeit ned spielen kann. Mein Kollege ist jetzt auch 70 mittlerweile und ich könnte schon 65 sein -.-



och du armer kerl :-P


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Aber deine Theard posts sind bis jetzt die einzigen^^



Tjoa, weil ich evtl noch nie was geschrieben habe bzw mich noch nie angemeldet hatte ? oO


----------



## ego1899 (28. Februar 2008)

Tarrok schrieb:


> oder du scheißt einfach drauf und nutzt diese "chance" um mit wow aufzuhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha sehr gut! ^^ WoW wird ja auch nicht gespielt, sondern "konsumiert"...
also der account is definitiv weg, is ja nix anderes als ein steam ban auch da kann man wenig machen... also nix eigentlich... xD

aber mal ne frage... "Powerlevel-Service"... is jetzt vielleicht nooblike die frage aber sowas gibts? wie soll das genau funktionieren? also jemanden den ich bezahle damit er mir den spielspaß nimmt? ^^


----------



## Scárfáce123 (28. Februar 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> aber mal ne frage... "Powerlevel-Service"... is jetzt vielleicht nooblike die frage aber sowas gibts? wie soll das genau funktionieren? also jemanden den ich bezahle damit er mir den spielspaß nimmt? ^^



genau so isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nicht nur den spielspass nimmt er dir sondern auch deinen account für 14 tage


----------



## Equality89 (28. Februar 2008)

Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard?

tja acc verkaufen is nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> genau so isses
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kennt sich aber ´jemand gut aus ^^

Ne Spaß beiseite....




> Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard?
> 
> tja acc verkaufen is nicht



Nur ma so nebenbei, der Account wurde am 29.01 eröffnet und wieos sollte ich den dann verkaufen oO


----------



## Darkjoker (28. Februar 2008)

ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen nen char so schnell zu lvln

ich brauche dafür mindestens nen monat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen nen char so schnell zu lvln
> 
> ich brauche dafür mindestens nen monat
> 
> ...



Ich sag ja, 1 Woche Urlaub und 12 Stunden Spielzeit am Tag ist das gut drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (28. Februar 2008)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen nen char so schnell zu lvln
> 
> ich brauche dafür mindestens nen monat
> 
> ...



Level 46 is in cirka 16 stunden spielzeit erreichbar einfach durch instanzen ziehen mit nem 70er


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Level 46 is in cirka 16 stunden spielzeit erreichbar einfach durch instanzen ziehen mit nem 70er



Es geht auch noch schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich möcht irgendwann noch schlafen und das Spiel muss auch spaß amchen, bzw wohlgemerkt habe ich in der Woche auch alle berufe auf 300 gemacht u.a. Verzauberkunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (28. Februar 2008)

Tere018 schrieb:


> Es geht auch noch schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sicher 
wo hasten die ganzen mats für verzaubern her ?^^


aber find dich damit ab
ech ist wech ..

aber amsonsten viel glück


----------



## snailsoup3 (28. Februar 2008)

du könntest natürlich blizz verklagen.
aber die würden dich dann bis aufs letzte hemd abziehen xD

also lass stecken, geh raus spielen, die sonne scheint endlich wieder!


----------



## seamon (29. Februar 2008)

Zum Thema kann ich nix sagen, aber dazu:



> Habe auch einige Chars - aber in einer Woch bin ich noch nie auf 41 gekommen ...
> Da brauchst Du schon gute Hilfe.


Also erstens mal ist das viel schneller geworden seit Patch 2.3 (den Unterschied merkt man DEUTLICH). Und zweitens - dafür braucht man weder Hilfe noch einen 70er, der einen durch Instanzen zieht, wie hier einer geschrieben hat.

Ich hab nen Char von 1 bis 42 gespielt in einer guten Woche (ebenfalls Urlaub) und das VOR Patch 2.3 und mit Questen. Ist also kein Problem - vorausgesetzt, man kennt die Quests.

Natürlich spielt man da nicht 2-3 Stunden am Tag, da klebt man dann dran.


----------



## Mictp (29. Februar 2008)

Tere018 schrieb:


> Es geht auch noch schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe naja wenn blizz es so formuliert kann es viele gründe haben aber das mit den berufen... hmm weissu da kommt mir mal direkt der begriff "goldkauf" in den sinn besonders weil der account ja noch so jung ist und du denke ich ma nicht alle mats dafür selber hattes also...

1. Du hast Gold gekauft und wurdes dafür gebannd
2. Du hast Gold gekauft und wurdes dafür gebannd
3. " "

achja kann ja auch sein das es von ingame leuten bekommen hast wie gilde / freunde oda du hast einfach  gefarmt was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann mit dme lvl die mats fur 300 zu farmen^^ naja da braucht man schon bissle länger mit dem lvl in den high gebieten und das wiederum lässt darauf schließen das du sie anders bekommen hast ...  es sei den du hast neben deinem 12std powerlvln noch die zeit gefunden fürs farmen der ganzen mats.

naja ich tipp einfach ma auf goldkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maddrax (29. Februar 2008)

Tere018 schrieb:


> Dazu sollte ich evtl sagen das dies ein neuer account war und der pala dadrauf innerhalb 7 Tagen, also einer Woche lvl 41 war.



Wenn ich mich irre, dann tut es mir leid aber ich habe das so verstanden, dass du erst vor kurzem mit WoW angefangen hast. Und dann in einer Woche auf 41 zu spielen und die Berufe auf 300 haben, halte ich für einen Neuling für sehr unwahrscheinlich^^. Das klingt doch sehr nach  Powerlevel-Service. Nun ja und da biste selber dran Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ouna (29. Februar 2008)

Eine Freundin wurde schon einmal 3 Tage gesperrt, weil sie Urlaub hatte und schnell leveln wollte. Blizzard nahm an, dass ein Lvlservice dahinter steckt.

Und btw.. eine Komplettsperrung bekommt man nicht sofort. Da muss schon vorher was vorgefallen sein.


----------



## Mictp (29. Februar 2008)

maddrax schrieb:


> Das klingt doch sehr nach  Powerlevel-Service. Nun ja und da biste selber dran Schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe besonders ja weil es 12std sind hm^^

da fällt mir ma grad was ein 

die verkaufens ja für 12 std und 24std denk ich ja bin mir sicher weil ich nach dem großen aufmarsch von blizz wegen sowas auf ihrer hp mich auch ma schlau gemacht gemacht habe und was im net gefunden habe.

berufe skillen sie auch naja^^ was solls selber schuld 

gut das gebannd bist wenns so ist denn noch einen der seien klasse nicht spielen kann braucht man eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mictp (29. Februar 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Eine Freundin wurde schon einmal 3 Tage gesperrt, weil sie Urlaub hatte und schnell leveln wollte. Blizzard nahm an, dass ein Lvlservice dahinter steckt.
> 
> Und btw.. eine Komplettsperrung bekommt man nicht sofort. Da muss schon vorher was vorgefallen sein.




ach komm das kann doch nicht wirklich sein ich lvl auch sehr schnell^^ wenn ich will und die zeit habe und bis jetzt hat blizzard kein einzieges mal an die tür geklopft wenn ich ma bock und lust und zeit habe stell ich mir kaffee und was zu essen neben pc und spiele auch ma 12std mind... da lvlst auch schnell und von anderen hab ich das bis jetzt auch nicht gehört


Edit : hm doch kannst du bekommen also die komplettsperrung auch sofort bei sowas wie powerlvln , goldkauf, oda vertoß gegen die richtlinien wie 
        Rassismus , sexuelle belästiegung und solche sachen da greifen sie hart durch.


PS : naja da alle ja nun den s**** vergleichen... mach ich das auch ma bevor ich in die kiste hüpf nicht toll aber naja 9tage 14std spielzeit 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so gratz to me und so naja hab ne jute nacht. ACHJA DAS HABE ICH MIT EINEM GNOME KRIEGER GESCHAFFT das sind die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (29. Februar 2008)

ich hatte  bei meim einen acc auch als er brand neu war in 7tagen lvl 37 oder so gemacht hatte aber keine probleme mit blizz...


----------



## Ouna (29. Februar 2008)

Meinste ich poste hier irgendwelchen Scheiß um die Uhrzeit? Hab ich weißgott besseres zu tun.

Ich lvl auch manchmal recht fix und mich hat auch noch kein GM deswegen angelabert, aber wie man sehen kann, es kann eben passieren. 

Naja wenn die Goldkaufaccounts sperren würden, hätten die bestimmt nur halb so viele Kunden übrig..


----------



## Usakar (29. Februar 2008)

http://wowforum.gamona.de/showthread.php?t=93355

Das könnte helfen...


----------



## Atinuviell (29. Februar 2008)

Also einfach so bekommt man kein permanent Bann. An gewissen Rechte und Richtlinien muss auch Blizz sich halten. Ich wurde auch schonmal angeschrieben von nem GM. Ich hab gefarmt und bin offensichtlich immer den selben Weg gelaufen, das sah jemand und meinte mich melden zu müssen. Daraufhin schrieb mich ein GM an ob ich kurz Zeit hätte. Hab gut 10 Minuten mit ihm geschnackt dann entschuldigte er sich für die Störung und gut war.
Und auch das Lvl Tempo is nich wirklich schnell. Schaffe in einer Woche mehr wenn ich Zeit hab.

Also entweder hast Du richtig Mist gebaut und willst hier nur Mimimi oder aber es ist ein Fehler von Blizz (soll ja mal vorkommen). Ist letzteres der Fall solltest Du Dich vielleicht etwas Gedulden und die Antworten abwarten (ja das kann manchmal was dauern). Sollte das alles nicht helfen und Du willst Dein Account wirklich wieder haben schalte einen Anwalt ein. Das dauert dann auch kein halbes Jahr. 
Und das dieser helfen kann beweist nicht nur der Post meines Vorgängers. Ich kenne noch 2-3 andere Beispiele dieser Art.

Oder aber, was auch geht. Du kaufst Dir WOW einfach nochmal neu und fängst nochmal an.


----------



## Anjastar (29. Februar 2008)

Alter was soll so schwer sein in 7 tagen lvl 41 zu werden.
Ich hab mein Dudu in 4 Tagen auf lvl 60 gebracht.
Das war viel kaffee und nach den 4 tagen n menge schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So kann ich nur sagen das Blizzard ziemlich voreilig manchmal handelt.
Aber die leute die das machen,wissen schon was sie tun.
Da sitzen keine Leute und sagen "Ach Heute Bannen wir den einfach mal".
Also ich bin der Meinung Du hast Scheisse gebaut,und versuchst jetzt Deine missliche lage zu retten.

Gz zu zu Igno seitens Blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG


----------



## Judgepumpe (29. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja mal echt heftig


----------



## BenBella (29. Februar 2008)

Also Goldkauf kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen....wenn sie jeden Goldkäufer permanent speeren würde würde Sturmwind am Wochenende nicht so übervölkert sein.

Entweder war es ein Powerlevelservice oder ,,jemand,, hat mit Bots rumgespielt oder im günstigesten Fall ein Fehler von Blizard.

Anwalt ist anscheind keine so schlechte Idee...hab erst letzten in ein Buffed Profil Blog gelesen das derjenige auch gespeert wurde und nach einer Drohung mit dem Anwalt der Account ziemlich schnell wieder entspeert wurde.

Am schnellen leveln liegt rd ganz bestimmt nicht.Hab momentan auch 2 Wochen urlaub und da die freundin arbeiten muß sitz ich die Zeit fast 14-18 std täglich davor um mein Char endlich auf 70 zu bringen und hat sich noch keiner gemeldet.


----------



## Paladom (29. Februar 2008)

Thesahne schrieb:


> [...] und ich denk ma kaum dass du uns anlügen würdest wies ein Vorposter geschriebn hat weil das dann doch komplett nutz- und sinnlos wäre... [...]



Wieso das? Er lügt wie gedruckt, um herauszufinden, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt aus der Geschichte wieder rauszukommen, ohne sich hier bloßzustellen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Genomchen (29. Februar 2008)

@Paladom
/sign
Ich bin Verzauberer und kann euch sagen, die Mats für die 300er Verzauberungen kriegt er nicht mit Level 41 allein gefarmt. Und sie im AH zu kaufen ist auch sehr teuer. Ergo hat er sich von nem Mainchar Gold geschickt, was ich ned glaub. Oder aber er hat sich Gold gekauft, wofür er gebanned wurde.
Wie dem auch sei, Blizz wird denke ich keine Unschuldigen mal so bannen weil sie grad Lust hatten den Bann-Button zu drücken.


----------



## Derrty (29. Februar 2008)

ich hätt da auch noch ne therorie^^

und zwar hast du für mich auch gelogen...

blizzard speichert sich verschiedene ip adressen die dafür bekannt sind für powerlvln und des gleichen also wenn du dein account von da gekauft hast

wie sagt mans so schön owned ne^^

zu gold kauf

es stimmt zwar das die meisten goldverkäufer 100 accounts haben und somit fast für blizzard unangreifbar sind aber hier spielt wieder die ip adresse ne rolle, wenn das ganze nicht über verschiedene proxy server läuft kann blizzard da auch schnell was machen, es gibt nehmlich ne funktion um ips zu bannen, aber ich weis nicht ob sie das dürfen. jedenfalls hast du warscheinlich als diese ip adresse on war das gold übertragen bekommen. 

und wieder geowned

nochhinzu kommt,... wieso hast du 1 einzigen pala auf ein account? oder irre ich mich da iwo?


----------



## ego1899 (29. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Wieso das? Er lügt wie gedruckt, um herauszufinden, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt aus der Geschichte wieder rauszukommen, ohne sich hier bloßzustellen. Ganz einfach.



besser hätte man es nich sagen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## furious angel (29. Februar 2008)

du warst vom 17. - 20. februar nicht da und am 19. wurden die ermittlungen abgeschlossen in dieser zeit hast du einen powerlevel service benutzt da du schon 2,5 jahre spielst und wohl keine lust hattest alles nochmal zu machen aber halt mit deinen freunden spielen wolltest. ich sag dazu mal pech gehabt und versuchs nochmal oder bleib weg von den spiel. ich find das gut das du gebannt worden bist denn blizzard macht in dieser hinsicht keine fehler, ganz einfach.

ps: vlt bekommste ein banbonus von dein powerlevel service als trost hihi


----------



## slartibartfass (29. Februar 2008)

Ich würd sagen bevor Du Dir nen Anwalt nimmst kalkuliere die Kosten ^^
"...nicht die Person sondern der Account wird gesperrt...."   
ergo kauf den Kram neu und gut ist, level was langsamer halt Dich an die Regeln und keiner wird was sagen oder Dich sperren.
Unser allseits beliebter Schneesturm verbietet Dir ja nicht zu WOW zu Zocken nur halt dieser Acc ist weg, Verbuche es als Erfahrung und gut ist.

In diesem Sinne, noch viel Spass in den Welten von WOW, mögen die Titanen Dir diesmal gewogen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetings

Slartibart


----------



## Turican (29. Februar 2008)

permanent gibs nicht einfach so.

Du wirst mindestens einmal vorher für 1-3 Tage gebannt.Wegen Bot oder Goldkauf.
Dann kommt erst permanent.


Spiel ohne schummeln und alles wird gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldiana (29. Februar 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Vor kurzem gab es hier ein Thread zu jemanden, der Acc.Sharing anbieten wollte ...
> Bis Du evtl. Derjenige? Denn dann würde mich das nicht wundern.
> 
> 
> ...




Ehm... also ich habe meinen Hunter von 1 auf 57 in 9 Tagen gezockt... und nicht mal sonderlich krass gas gegeben... kA was ihr habt


----------



## Dober (29. Februar 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Vor kurzem gab es hier ein Thread zu jemanden, der Acc.Sharing anbieten wollte ...
> Bis Du evtl. Derjenige? Denn dann würde mich das nicht wundern.
> 
> 
> ...




7 Tage Played oder 7 richtige Tage ?

Weil 7 Tage played mach ich dir nen 60ziger und 7 echte Tage Lvl 41 is nach dem EPs Patch eigentlich auch net schwer, wenn man Urlaub, Ferien oder zu Hause sitz (Ich sage jetzt mit Absicht nicht "arbeitslos").

Ich mach auch an einem Tag 4-5 Level, wenn ich strikt durchhaue.


----------



## Arahtor (29. Februar 2008)

Entweder deine erhaltene Mail ist gefälsch oder du lügst was den Tatbestand betrifft. BLIZZARD sperrt nicht einfach Accounts aus reiner Lust. Sie haben bei dir Ermittlungen durchgeführt und anscheind was gefunden.


----------



## Breggan (29. Februar 2008)

Einen char in 7 Tagen auf 41 zu bringen? Kein Aufstand ist locker machbar, kann aber falsch interpretiert werden.

ABER Berufe auf 300 zu bringen(vor allem Verzauberkunst) kostet ne schöne Stange Geld. Farmen kann man da ausschließen allein schon wegen der kurzen Zeit. 

Fazit: Der TE hat mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Gold von außen bekommen, sich dummerweise dadurch bemerkbar gemacht, dass er mal eben das halbe AH leergekauft hat oder sonstwie. Tja und das wars dann...


----------



## Kritiker (29. Februar 2008)

Ich denke nicht, dass der TE hier die ganze Wahrheit von sich gegeben hat.
An alle die hier entsetzt Blizz des Unrechts bezichtigen, die sperren keinen Accoutn permanent, wenn sie nicht wirklich einen Grund dafür haben. Jener Grund ist schließlich auch in der Nachricht enthalten. Entweder der TE hat Gold ge- oder verkauft, oder er hat einen Powerleveling-Service in Anspruch genommen.
Wäre nett, wenn der TE mal die Situation vollständig aufklären könnte, damit hier nicht weiter Flames gegen Blizz kommen.


----------



## fre_k (29. Februar 2008)

ist ja echt für nix mehr der thread... am anfang kamen noch nützliche beiträge, die ihm evtl auch etwas geholfen haben aber jetzt kommen alles nur noch user die meinen sie müssen und mitteilen das sie in 7 tagen schon 60 wären oder das es kein problem is in 7 tagen auf 41 zu kommen, das es ganz normal ist das man nach 2 wochen schon mindestens 60 sein muss usw. DAS WILL NIEMAND WISSEN!
zum thread: versuch weiter den grund herauszufinden, aber ich würde es mal über einen deiner freunde direkt ingame an nen GM versuchen. oder du investierst die zeit die du mit gm`s anschreiben und telefonieren verbrauchst einfach in nen neuen char und der währe jetzt wieder 40. (und lass das nächste mal die berufe weg, vorallem verzaubern kannst auch eifach auch 70 noch hochskilln und sparst dafür viel zeit beim leveln.)


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (29. Februar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> oder superman, batman, richard garriot, Ms. Marple, Donatello, Meister Splinter, Die Marx Brothers
> 
> die chance auf einen von denen zu treffen durch einen fehler der telefon verbindung ist höher als einen Gm zu erwischen überhaupt wenn du auf der Service hotline anrufst
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scarface U MADE MY FRÜHSTÜCK muahahahahahaha

Vollkommen meine Meinung.  Überhaupt auf die Idee zu kommen für so einen shice nen Anwalt zu belästigen (naja ihn wirds freuen xD) is schon krank. 
Und zum TE:
Nen PermaBan verteilt sich nicht wenn die Putzfrau in Frankreich die Tastaturen aussaugt. Will sagen: Irgendwas wird vorgefallen sein.
Neuen Account holen und hochleveln. 
jm2c


----------



## Thoryia (29. Februar 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Entweder deine erhaltene Mail ist gefälsch oder du lügst was den Tatbestand betrifft. BLIZZARD sperrt nicht einfach Accounts aus reiner Lust. Sie haben bei dir Ermittlungen durchgeführt und anscheind was gefunden.




Ja, sicher war das nicht aus einer GM Laune heraus, sie begründen es aber nie speziell, das sind Standard Mails die jeder exakt so bekommt, da ist nix gefälscht. Und der "Tatbestand": Es ist doch völlig unwichtig was er gemacht hat wenn er die Wahrheit sagt, denn laut AGB und EULA muss IMMER vorher verwarnt werden, da sich das Bestrafungssystem Pyramiden artig aufbaut und der Bann die Spitze, also das letzte der Mittel darstellt.

In deinem Fall, wo eben keine Highend LVL 70 Chars auf dem Acc sind würd ich weiter so am Ball bleiben, am Telefon rumnerven, Mails schreiben und IMMER den Namen mit Datum und Uhrzeit des Mitarbeiter aufschreiben. Vor JEDEM Anruf nochmal wiederholen lassen, das schafft Respekt und niemand denkt dann, Du bist ein kleiner Idiot der bald aufgibt wenns lange genug dauert.

Da lohnt es sich nicht, den komplizierten Weg über einen Anwalt zu gehn. Das würde ich nur machen, wenn mir ein Acc mit VIEL Arbeit zu Unrecht verloren geht. Denn dann kannst Du Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen, glaube da sind schonmal 800 Euro geflossen bei jemand anders.

Meine mich zu erinnern das das auch hier im Forum stand.

Ansonsten Viel Glück und aktualisier mal wieder, würde mich interessieren was bei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Technocrat (29. Februar 2008)

Immerhin beweist das, das Blizzard aktiv was gegen Cheater tut. Das ist eine gute Nachricht!


----------



## Pitysplash (29. Februar 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Immerhin beweist das, das Blizzard aktiv was gegen Cheater tut. Das ist eine gute Nachricht!



Ich weis es grad nich,aber anscheinend suchen sie sich unschuldige heraus,was ich jetzt ja nicht beurteilen kann, aber das sehe ihnen ähnlich...Fehler über fehler


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> denn laut AGB und EULA muss IMMER vorher verwarnt werden, da sich das Bestrafungssystem Pyramiden artig aufbaut und der Bann die Spitze, also das letzte der Mittel darstellt.



wo steht das bitte?

bannen können sie wenn sie wollen sofort; und nur so aus spaß tun sies nicht;

nur weil der TE nicht zugibt schei$$e gebaut zu haben heisst es nicht, daß er es nicht getan hat

Punkt

Bans gibts nicht ohne Grund


----------



## Pitysplash (29. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> wo steht das bitte?
> 
> bannen können sie wenn sie wollen sofort; und nur so aus spaß tun sies nicht;
> 
> ...



Und warum sollte er dann einen thread erstellen?was bringt ihm das wenn er wirklich das verbrochen hat?Wahrscheinlich ein wenig mitleid und wieder unzählige mimimi posts...


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Und warum sollte er dann einen thread erstellen?was bringt ihm das wenn er wirklich das verbrochen hat?Wahrscheinlich ein wenig mitleid und wieder unzählige mimimi posts...



nö; ideen wie man evtl nen Account zurückbekommen könnte den man selbstverschuldet verloren hat...

vom Mitleid kann er sich nix kaufen...

btw:

glaubst du wirklich, dahier jeder die wahrheit sagt?

oder die whine-threads alle durch die bösen GMs des Todes ausgelöst werden, die nur mal so zum Spaß ihren Job riskieren?

ich erinnere mich da an nen Thread von nem Ehre-Leecher, der hier rumgeheult hat daß Blizz ihm nen 24h-ban verpasst hat... und auch noch selber zugegeben hat zu leechen....


----------



## Deadwool (29. Februar 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> blizzard speichert sich verschiedene ip adressen die dafür bekannt sind für powerlvln und des gleichen also wenn du dein account von da gekauft hast


Dein Account ist nicht an deine IP gebunden. Du kannst auch von mehreren Rechnern aus zocken mit dem selben Account. zB in der Mittagspause deiner Firma. Selbst wenn Blizzard sich die IPs von Powerleveler Firmen oder Goldverkäufern merken würde, ist das nicht so einfach , weil die auch nicht ganz dumm sind und immer vom selben Rechner mit ner fixen IP aus spielen.

Warum Powerleveler so risikoreich sind ist viel naheliegender. Powerleveler und Goldverkäufer sind in der Regel die selben Firmen. Warum sollten die für ihre Goldtransfers ihre eigenen Chars riskieren wenn ihnen naive Spieler ihre Account Daten überlassen um ihre Chars auf 70 leveln zu lassen ? Du überlässt ihnen Deinen Char um ihn (mit Bots) leveln zu lassen oder um ihn im Alterac (mit Bots) dein Gladi Set farmen zu lassen (auch das gibts mittlerweile) und sie verwenden ihn ohne dein Wissen zusätzlich dazu um grosse Goldbeträge an weitere Spieler die bei ihnen eingekauft haben zu übergeben. Für Dich bedeutet das eine 9674634:1 Chance von anderen Spielern beim verwenden von Bots gemeldet zu werden oder von Blizzard beim Goldtransfer erwischt zu werden. Beides führt zu einem permanenten Bann deines Accounts mit all deinen Chars...


----------



## Thoryia (29. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> wo steht das bitte?
> 
> bannen können sie wenn sie wollen sofort; und nur so aus spaß tun sies nicht;
> 
> ...



Das steht da, wo du und 99,9% der anderen eben nie nachlesen, sondern nur runter scrollen und auf Bestätigung hämmern ohne zu wissen WAS sie da eigentlich "unterschreiben".

Lesen bildet, nur sollte man sich auch die Zeit dazu nehmen.


----------



## Pitysplash (29. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> nö; ideen wie man evtl nen Account zurückbekommen könnte den man selbstverschuldet verloren hat...
> 
> vom Mitleid kann er sich nix kaufen...
> 
> ...




Ideen?Wenn er nicht gerade beweisen kann, das er recht hat gibts da nix zu holen.Verstünde bloß den Sinn nicht, warum jmd dazu einen thread erstellen sollte wenn er schuld hat,wie du schon sagtest, von Mitleid kann er sich nix kaufen


----------



## Odis74 (29. Februar 2008)

Man brauch kein Powerleveling mehr zu benutzen heut zu Tage.
Hat man einen 70er hat man schon mal genug Kohle um sich im AH die Ausrüstung zu hohlen.
Man wählt einen Dreanei und legt los. Da der erste Char ja auch nen Dreanei ist, sollte man sich auskennen. 
Man legt los und innerhalb von 5 Stunden ist man schon auf Level 20 (Azurmythosinsel ist ein geniales Gebiet zum Leveln).
Danach einige Quests in Eschental und Astranar und man ist schon auf LvL 25.
Ab Lvl 25 besucht man etwa 4-5 mal das Verlies und mit den dazugehörigen Quests ist schon Lvl 30 da.
Anschließend Uldaman 4 mal mit den Quests und man ist sogar schon 36.
Jetzt einige Klosterruns und die 40 ist schon da. Schnell nach Gadgedzahn Tanaris die ersten Laufquests ( Wüstenläufergerechtigkeit und ähnliches) schon 42. Jetzt kommt 4 mal Zul Farak und schon 45.
Nun aber ganz schnell in den Versunkenen Tempel und eventuell nebenbei noch Maraudon und man ist 50.

Das ganze Dauert etwa 7 Abende a 4-5 Stunden. Natürlich brauch man nen Realm wo was los ist und immer Gruppen gesucht werden.
Und als Heilklasse oder Tankklasse sollte das kein problem werden.
Also mit dem ganzen Questbelohnungen an EPs ist das seid November kein Problem mehr.

Wer sich jetzt noch so einem Powerleveling Dienst bediehnt der sollte das zocken gleich aufgeben.
Wer sich auskennt brauch etwa 4 Wochen a 4-5 Stunden und man ist 70.


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das steht da, wo du und 99,9% der anderen eben nie nachlesen, sondern nur runter scrollen und auf Bestätigung hämmern ohne zu wissen WAS sie da eigentlich "unterschreiben".
> 
> Lesen bildet, nur sollte man sich auch die Zeit dazu nehmen.



so; ich finde deinen Post unangebracht, zumal ich denke des Lesens mächtig zu sein; wenn du solche behauptungen aufstellst dann poste hier die Formulierung;

"da, wo du und 99,9% der anderen eben nie nachlesen" ist fast schon n Flame, ich weiss nämlich sehr wohl was die EULA ist...

und jetzt GIB DIE QUELLE AN für deine sinnfreie Behauptung; copy und paste hier den satz der deine Behauptung "es muß zuerst gebannt werden" (sinngemäß) untermauert oder hör auf solche Dinge zu behaupten


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Ideen?Wenn er nicht gerade beweisen kann, das er recht hat gibts da nix zu holen.Verstünde bloß den Sinn nicht, warum jmd dazu einen thread erstellen sollte wenn er schuld hat,wie du schon sagtest, von Mitleid kann er sich nix kaufen



ich hab nich gesagt DAß er schuldig ist, ich habe lediglich festgestellt, daß bans nich "zum Spaß" gemacht werden; und ich denke mal wenn man so wie du denkt daß hier jeder Poster "unschuldig" und "verantwortungsvoll" handelt bevor er nen whinethread eröffnet dann bist du schief gewickelt; am lautesten schreien meistens jene dies verdient haben


----------



## Saramir (29. Februar 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> zu gold kauf
> 
> es stimmt zwar das die meisten goldverkäufer 100 accounts haben und somit fast für blizzard unangreifbar sind aber hier spielt wieder die ip adresse ne rolle, wenn das ganze nicht über verschiedene proxy server läuft kann blizzard da auch schnell was machen, es gibt nehmlich ne funktion um ips zu bannen, aber ich weis nicht ob sie das dürfen. jedenfalls hast du warscheinlich als diese ip adresse on war das gold übertragen bekommen.



Blizzard kann die IP des User nicht sperren. Die IP, welche Bilzzard zur Verfügung stehen könnte, ist die IP des Routers über den sich der User einwählt. Diese IP ändert sich jeden Tag.
Was theoretisch Blizzard sperren könnte wäre die MAC-Adresse des Routers. Auf die MAC des einzelnen Rechners können sie nach Datenschutzgesetz nicht zugreifen (Firewall des Routers dürfen sie nicht einfach durchbrechen).
Die MAC des Routers sperren sie nicht, da dadurch der Zugang anderer User, welche über diesen Router gehen, nicht mehr auf WoW zugreifen könnten.

So weit dazu.
Also einfach neues Game kaufen und kannst wieder zocken.


----------



## Pitysplash (29. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> ich hab nich gesagt DAß er schuldig ist, ich habe lediglich festgestellt, daß bans nich "zum Spaß" gemacht werden; und ich denke mal wenn man so wie du denkt daß hier jeder Poster "unschuldig" und "verantwortungsvoll" handelt bevor er nen whinethread eröffnet dann bist du schief gewickelt; am lautesten schreien meistens jene dies verdient haben



Mh,meintest du nich grad zu einem user er soll nicht behauptungen aufstellen wenn er dich nich kennt?Mhhhh das machst du grad mit mir,wenn du behauptest das ich schief gewickelt wär...Ich habe nie gesagt das jeder der einen solchen thread erstellt unschuldig ist...Denk ma drüber nach!


----------



## Malakas (29. Februar 2008)

Tere018 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, 1 Woche Urlaub und 12 Stunden Spielzeit am Tag ist das gut drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also wenn das 7 Tage reine spielzeit ist kann man locker auch auf level 70 levelen... 

damit kann es eigentlich nix zu tun haben. ausserdem könnte blizzard anhand der IP nachvollziehen von wo gezockt wurde und wieviel...

ich glaube der TE hat irgendwas wichtiges vergessen zu erwähnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizzard sperrt doch nicht ohne weiteres irgendwelche accounts, das ist nicht gerade kundenfreundlich ^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (29. Februar 2008)

Erstell dir einen Testaccount und geh im offiziellen Forum heulen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Account Schließungen*
Accounts werden geschlossen, wenn ein Spieler wiederholt oder besonders schwer gegen unsere Grundsätze verstoßen hat. Wenn ein Account geschlossen wird, hat der Spieler keinerlei Zugriff mehr auf diesen Account. *Accountschließungen sind selten und werden nur bei Spielern angewandt, die nicht imstande sind, unsere Grundsätze zu befolgen und darauf bestehen, das Spielerlebnis anderer Spieler zu stören, oder unseren Service direkt anzugreifen*.


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Mh,meintest du nich grad zu einem user er soll nicht behauptungen aufstellen wenn er dich nich kennt?Mhhhh das machst du grad mit mir,wenn du behauptest das ich schief gewickelt wär...Ich habe nie gesagt das jeder der einen solchen thread erstellt unschuldig ist...Denk ma drüber nach!



nein das hab ich nich gepostet; er/sie soll keine Behauptungen aufstellen a la "es muss erst verwarnt werden bevor blizzard einen bannen darf"

deine sinnfreien Posts nerven schon etwas; lies es genau nach und dann schreib; zwischendurch darfst auch gerne drüber nachdenken; und jetzt troll dich


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Februar 2008)

KA obs schon geschrieben wurde, aber es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass dein Account gehackt und als Geldübergabechar oder ähnliches missbraucht worden ist, in der Zeit in der du nicht da warst.

Das würde das Ganze erklären denke ich.


----------



## Devilyn (29. Februar 2008)

würd schon berechtigt sein^^

denn ohne grund wird man nicht gebannt^^

naja nimm die chance war und spiel was anderes oder hör ganz auf^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grenzer (29. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> KA obs schon geschrieben wurde, aber es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass dein Account gehackt und als Geldübergabechar oder ähnliches missbraucht worden ist, in der Zeit in der du nicht da warst.
> 
> Das würde das Ganze erklären denke ich.




Entweder das oder er hat seinen alten Acc verkauft gehabt und Blizz hat nun nachdem sie gesehen haben das er wieder nen neuen erstellt hat den einfach dicht gemacht. 
Er spielt ja nun schon 2 1/2 Jahre und hat, nach ner Pause, nen neuen eröffnet wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Nunja, die Chance grundlos gebannt zu werden ist doch verschwindend..


----------



## Pitysplash (29. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> nein das hab ich nich gepostet; er/sie soll keine Behauptungen aufstellen a la "es muss erst verwarnt werden bevor blizzard einen bannen darf"
> 
> deine sinnfreien Posts nerven schon etwas; lies es genau nach und dann schreib; zwischendurch darfst auch gerne drüber nachdenken; und jetzt troll dich



Um dich nochmal an das zu erinnern,was du geschrieben hast:du hast dich darüber aufgeregt, das er gesagt hast das du die eula nich kennst!lies es halt nach!Soviel zu drüber nachdenken...So und jetzt kannst du dich trollen


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Februar 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> würd schon berechtigt sein^^
> 
> denn ohne grund wird man nicht gebannt^^
> 
> ...




Solche Kommentare treiben mir immer die Tränen in die Augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Beschwer dich nicht, wenn Blizz etwas macht dann ist das immer richtig"

Argghhh, 
ersten sind diejenigen, die so etwas schreiben, meist die allerersten, die nen kompletten Heulkrampf bekommen, wenn es sie mal selber erwischt und
zweitens, auch wenn dass für viele jetzt ein Schock ist, es soll schon vorgekommen sein, dass selbst eine so volkommene und gottgleiche Firma wie Blizzard Fehler macht, ehrlich, ganz bestimmt, doch echt!!

*ringt nach Luft*


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Um dich nochmal an das zu erinnern,was du geschrieben hast:du hast dich darüber aufgeregt, das er gesagt hast das du die eula nich kennst!lies es halt nach!Soviel zu drüber nachdenken...So und jetzt kannst du dich trollen



lies es halt nach weil du den teil selber net findest, oder wie?

ich kenn die EULA, zwar nicht auswendig, aber doch grob; und der unsinn den ihr beiden hier verzapft stht nirgendwo

und jetzt sag ich ganz ehrlich: schwätze nicht so viel, sondern rede von dingen die du verstehst... also schweig' bitte

Hier haben wir mal so das klassische beispiel für einen Whinethread und einen total armen User der ja sooooooo gemein von Blizzard behandelt wurde, und das im Forum in nem ähnlichen Thread breittritt; und weil er bemerkt hat, daß er ja sooooooooo unschuldig ist hat er gleich die Zuordnung seiner Chars zum Konto gelöscht....

also wenn man sich so ansieht was hier geheult wird weil man eben nich beschei$$en darf könnte man kotzen; aber ich kann nichmal so viel fressen wie ich kotzen möchte wenn ich mir solche Posts durchlese... und Pitysplash du gehörst da auch dazu....


----------



## Moonshire (29. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...
> zweitens, auch wenn dass für viele jetzt ein Schock ist, es soll schon vorgekommen sein, dass selbst eine so volkommene und gottgleiche Firma wie Blizzard Fehler macht, ehrlich, ganz bestimmt, doch echt!!



Das machen sie sicherlich. Was mich dazu ängstlich macht, wie sie in einem solchen Fall mit ihren Kunden umgehen. Hier gab es ja schon viele Posts dazu. Nun macht es mir aber der TE aber auch echt schwer ihm zu glauben. Ich habe mit meinem Bankchar einfach so Verzauberkunst angefangen. Bis 150 macht er das so weg. Bis 225 kostet das schon richtig Gold. Aber Leute; in einer Woche auf LVL 300 das kostet sogar mehr als nur 1000 Gold.

Also wiedermal bleibt für mich die Frage, wurde uns vom TE alles "gebeichtet"?


----------



## Pitysplash (29. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> so; ich finde deinen Post unangebracht, zumal ich denke des Lesens mächtig zu sein; wenn du solche behauptungen aufstellst dann poste hier die Formulierung;
> 
> "da, wo du und 99,9% der anderen eben nie nachlesen" ist fast schon n Flame, ich weiss nämlich sehr wohl was die EULA ist...
> 
> und jetzt GIB DIE QUELLE AN für deine sinnfreie Behauptung; copy und paste hier den satz der deine Behauptung "es muß zuerst gebannt werden" (sinngemäß) untermauert oder hör auf solche Dinge zu behaupten



Da hast dus...Und du könntest auch gleich mal damit aufhörn mich durch lächerliche sprüche runter machen zu wollen,die bezwecken genau das gegenteil


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Da hast dus...Und du könntest auch gleich mal damit aufhörn mich durch lächerliche sprüche runter machen zu wollen,die bezwecken genau das gegenteil



nö... wenn man sich die inhaltliche Qualität deines Geschwafels mal genau betrachtet dann kann man nur den Kopf schütteln; du bist halt lächerlich wenn du dich von diesem recht sachlichen Post beleidigt fühlst;

GIB DEINE QUELLE AN WENN DU EINE BEHAUPTUNG AUFSTELLST;

sonst ist dein Post genauso viel wert wie wenn du einen kennst der jemanden kennt, der einen Bruder hat dessen Cousin einen kennt der mal mit wem gesprochen hat der glaubt daß er mal gesehen hat daß schweine fliegen können


----------



## Pitysplash (29. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> lies es halt nach weil du den teil selber net findest, oder wie?
> 
> ich kenn die EULA, zwar nicht auswendig, aber doch grob; und der unsinn den ihr beiden hier verzapft stht nirgendwo
> 
> ...



Aha alle die anderer Meinung sind als du sind shice kann ich deinem FLAME post entnehmen...Echt denk mal über deine Worte nach und ob du diskusionsfähig bist,ich zweifle es arg an


----------



## Pitysplash (29. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> nö... wenn man sich die inhaltliche Qualität deines Geschwafels mal genau betrachtet dann kann man nur den Kopf schütteln; du bist halt lächerlich...



Ich finds echt langsam süß,wie ein kleiner 12 jähriger Möchtegern Gangster der unbedingt dissn muss


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Ich finds echt langsam süß,wie ein kleiner 12 jähriger Möchtegern Gangster der unbedingt dissn muss



jo du beschreibst dich sehr treffend; nachdem du Niveau wohl für etwas hältst das man sich auf die Haut schmiert und in einer Diskussion wohl argumentativ unterliegst greifst du halt jetzt zu sinnfreien Tiefschlägen... naja die Spekulation über das Alter anderer lässt ja schonmal erstens Rückschlüsse auf dein eigenes Alter zu... und stellt dich zweitens auf die gleiche Ebene mit Hans dem Rechtschreib-Flamer....

viel Spaß beim weiteren rumflamen und deiner Profilierung in diesem Forum...


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Aha alle die anderer Meinung sind als du sind shice kann ich deinem FLAME post entnehmen...Echt denk mal über deine Worte nach und ob du diskusionsfähig bist,ich zweifle es arg an



hmmm; diskussion heisst wohl für dich, daß alles was du an argumenten vorbringst richtig ist, und alles andere falsch....

von Diskussionskultur denke ich solltest DU garnicht reden...

ich habe um eine Quellenangabe für die Behauptung es müsse erst verwarnt werden bevor gebannt werden kann gebeten;

daß diese nicht erfolgt ist und du hier sinnlose flames schiebst sagt ja schon einiges über deinen STandpunkt und deine intellektuellen Kapazitäten aus; 

"Funktionelle Analphabeten sind Menschen, die zwar Buchstaben erkennen und durchaus in der Lage sind, ihren Namen und ein paar Worte zu schreiben, die jedoch den Sinn eines etwas längeren Textes entweder gar nicht verstehen oder nicht schnell und mühelos genug verstehen, um praktischen Nutzen davon zu haben."


----------



## Felicat (29. Februar 2008)

Saramir schrieb:


> Blizzard kann die IP des User nicht sperren. Die IP, welche Bilzzard zur Verfügung stehen könnte, ist die IP des Routers über den sich der User einwählt. Diese IP ändert sich jeden Tag.
> Was theoretisch Blizzard sperren könnte wäre die MAC-Adresse des Routers. Auf die MAC des einzelnen Rechners können sie nach Datenschutzgesetz nicht zugreifen (Firewall des Routers dürfen sie nicht einfach durchbrechen).
> Die MAC des Routers sperren sie nicht, da dadurch der Zugang anderer User, welche über diesen Router gehen, nicht mehr auf WoW zugreifen könnten.
> 
> ...



*Hüstel* Dazu mal kurz was technisches.... die MAC-Adresse des Routers sperren? wäre mir neu, dass die MAC-Adresse per TCP/IP mit übertragen wird... ist also von der Netzseite her garnicht sichtbar... die MAC-Adresse eines Rechners können sie sehr wohl sperren... und dazu müssen sie auch keine Firewall knacken... schlauerweise läuft da nämlich so ne kleine Anwendung namens WOW auf dem Rechner, also sieht der WOW-Client auch die MAC-Adresse wenn er will.
Wo liegt nun also das Problem eine einzelne (Rechner-)MAC-Adresse zu sperren? Der Client sieht die MAC ... schaut in einer Liste, die er vom Server bekommt nach, ob die MAC auf WOW zugreifen darf und verweigert im schlimmsten Fall den Dienst... fertig. (Sogar Datenschutzrechtlich korrekt, da keine Daten übertragen wurden)
Klar ist eine solche Sperre auch zu Umgehen... auch ohne jetzt die Netzwerkkarte auszuwechseln.

P.s.: Bei andren Onlineanbietern ist ein solches Verfahren durchaus üblich... schon so mancher LindenLabs Kunde durfte das am eigenen Leib erfahren.
Was das Vorgehen per Rechtsanwalt angeht... bisher gibt es KEINE EINZIGE gerichtliche Entscheidung zu diesem Thema... wenn Blizz einen Account wieder entsperrt, dann machen sie das nicht zwangsläufig, weil sie im unrecht sind, sondern auch Blizzard hat besseres zu tun als vor Gericht zu ziehen und schlechte Presse zu kassieren. Solange es hierzu keine echte richterliche Entscheidung gibt, kann man sich gerne darüber streiten welche Punkte in den TOS nach deutschem Recht nicht haltbar sind... aber ändern wird sich alleine deshalb nichts.


----------



## Tolan (29. Februar 2008)

Vote for closed da 80 % der Flames unsinning sind
Grüsse


----------



## Lokibu (29. Februar 2008)

Ich frage mich wie weit der TE unschuldig daran ist.

Um einen Bann zu kassieren, reicht es entsprechende Programme (Bots) installiert zu haben. Da WoW ja nachprüft ob im Hintergrund irgendwo ein Ordner mit entsprechenden Namen geöffnet ist bzw. habe ich gehört, dass es auch c:/ überprüfen kann. Angeblich reicht es auch wenn man gerade auf entsprechenden Seiten im Hintergrund ist.

Diese Meldung bedeutet, dass an diesem Tag das Programm oder was auch immer im Hintergrund entdeckt wurde.

Genauso kann es sein, dass ein Powelevelingservice einen Bot benutzt hat. Falls einer genutzt wurde.

Also ich glaube nicht, dass der TE 100% unschuldig ist. Bisher wurde keiner grundlos gebannt. Irgendwie ist man immer schuld. Man muss nur mal nachdenken wo der Fehler lag. Ob der Fehler beabsichtigt war oder nicht, ist Blizzard in erster Linie egal.


----------



## TheArea51 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen du hast nen neuen ACC gekauft und nen Level Programm und dies auch Benutzt^^

Ich kann nur eins Sagen, Kauft keine ACC´s bei eBay und Spielt eure Chars selber hoch ich sehe jeden Tag Gimps die nicht spielen können oder sich einen eBay Char gerade gekauft haben leute das merkt man und dann kommt man auf dem server nicht mehr weit sowas spricht sich sehr schnell rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gyrlin (29. Februar 2008)

slartibartfass schrieb:


> ergo kauf den Kram neu und gut ist, level was langsamer .......
> 
> 
> greetings
> ...



OmfG wird einem nun auch noch vorgeschrieben wie schnell/langsam man Leveln muss, OHNE von Blizz dafür gebannt zu werden ?

So ne beknackte Aussage habe ich schon lange nichtmehr gehört.

Made my day !


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Blizzard stinkt. Ende der Diskussion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (29. Februar 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Und warum sollte er dann einen thread erstellen?was bringt ihm das wenn er wirklich das verbrochen hat?Wahrscheinlich ein wenig mitleid und wieder unzählige mimimi posts...



Da habe ich meine Meinung zu geschrieben. Lest ihr eigentlich nur die ersten zwei und die letzten zwei Posts, wenn ihr euren Senf hinzugebt?



Paladom schrieb:


> Wieso das? Er lügt wie gedruckt, um herauszufinden, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt aus der Geschichte wieder rauszukommen, ohne sich hier bloßzustellen. Ganz einfach.



Und dann war da noch zum Thema "Blizz macht Fehler":



Moonshire schrieb:


> Das machen sie sicherlich. Was mich dazu ängstlich macht, wie sie in einem solchen Fall mit ihren Kunden umgehen. Hier gab es ja schon viele Posts dazu. [...]



Wieso? Wie geht Blizz denn mit den Kunden um? Jemand sagte, Blizz habe ein pyramidenartiges Bestrafungssystem. Ok, wenn ich jemanden im Spiel beleidige, dann bekomme ich höchstens 3 Stunden Pause, aber wahrscheinlich erstmal nur den Zeigefinger. Bei solchen Sachen wie "Powerleveln" oder massivem Goldkauf aber direkt dick was auf die Backe, in Form eines permanenten Bans, weil sowas halt die Wirtschaft, oder wie Blizz es ausdrückt, die Serverökonomie extrem stört.

In der realen Welt bekommste auch nur ne Backpfeife, wenn du deiner Mutter Kleingeld aus dem Portemonai (richtig geschrieben???) klaust. Bringst du einen um, kommst du in Knast, sofern man dich erwischt. Oder versuche doch mal dick Steuern zu hinterziehen, brauchst nur die aktuellen News verfolgen, dann weisste bescheid. Fertig

Achso: na klar unterlaufen Blizz auch Fehler. Das ist normal. Wie heissts so schön: "Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne." Aber ich denke bei einem Permaban werden die Mitarbeiter von Blizz keinen Mist bauen. Wenn doch,  ist es extrem ärgerlich. Ist das Spiel dir wichtig, kauf dir ein neues. Wenn du was im Spiel machst, denk immer daran, hinter dir könnte ein GM stehen, auch wenn du ihn nicht sehen kannst.


----------



## MoeMT384 (29. Februar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Erstell dir einen Testaccount und geh im offiziellen Forum heulen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol!

Du solltest aufhören, ein so lustiges Bild zu posten, wenn ich mir diesen Thread gerade auf der Arbeit durchlese. Das kommt nicht so gut, wenn man dann plötzlich anfängt loszulachen... ich konnte es jedoch als Hustenanfall tarnen ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Xairon (29. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es nur recht, das Blizzard so hart durchgreift, wenn es um so Leute wie dich geht, welche WOW GOLD für geld kaufen und / oder andere Dienstleistungen, welche ausdrücklich verboten sind. Wünsche dir, recht viele Absagen, betreffend deiner Accountentsprrung.

MFG


----------



## triKsa (29. Februar 2008)

hmm welchen server biste? hab vor paar tagen mal einen gemeldet der seinen account tauschen wollte vlt. bist du ja derjenige xP
falls du's warst sag ich nur selbst schuld *gg*
wenn net tust mir leid...

Viel Glück


----------



## Waldman (29. Februar 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Vote for closed da 80 % der Flames unsinning sind
> Grüsse



hab jetzt nicht alle antworten gelesen, aber hast du denn mal das formular verwendet?


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dieses ganze Rumgeflame nicht nachvollziehen, und auch nicht, daß
jetzt quasi wieder der Kampf der "Weltreligionen" entbrennt.

Zum Thema:

Sowas in der Art hatte ich auch mal.

Die Ernüchterung: Du bist denen SCHEISSEGAL.
Und sie werden sich sicher nicht geduldig deines Falls annehmen.


Während jedes bans rücken 10 Spieler irgendwo nach, bald auch aus Russland.
So ists halt mit der Marktführerschaft.


Seh es als Chance und wechsel zu einem Hersteller mit besserem Kundenservice.


PS: Bâumkûschla ist seit 48 Stunden damit beschäftigt seine Signatur zu ändern.
Er taucht hier sicher nicht auf..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (29. Februar 2008)

> Danke Gott!



ROFL. 
Tja bisher hat sich der TE auch nicht mehr geäußert, damit wird der Thread sinnlos.

Aber ich finde das immer so witzig. Der TE beginnt einen Thread, dann wird da wild diskutiert, geflamed etc.. und der TE postet gar nichts mehr.


Edit: Sehr witzig CC.. jetzt hat mein Zitat keinen Zusammenhang mehr.


----------



## arieos (29. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Er lügt wie gedruckt, um herauszufinden, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt aus der Geschichte wieder rauszukommen, ohne sich hier bloßzustellen. Ganz einfach.



/sign
Besser kann man's nicht ausdrücken .... und 


lieber TE ... sag mal, ist das der Regen, oder Rotz der von deiner Nasenspitze tropft ? 

immer dieses Pseudo-Kiddi-ich-wär-so-gern-l33t  Mist ... "shice" .... entweder du bist l33t und läßt dich beim bescheissen nicht erwischen und heulst nicht rum, oder du bist einfach nur klein und zu doof um zu bescheissen und weißt nicht was 1337 ist und weinst was das zeug hält ... da die Welt so bööse ist. Und bitte komm nicht auf die Idee Lotr zu spielen .. da werden leute die "shice" schreiben gleich auf igno gesetzt ... 

Spiel doch ein wenig Silkroad .. da kannste mit den Bots um die wette farmen .. noch mehr lv in 7 Tagen schaffen udn Goldkaufen bist der Arsch glüht, ohne konsequenzen zu befürchten ...


----------



## Sezer (29. Februar 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> ich hätt da auch noch ne therorie^^
> 
> und zwar hast du für mich auch gelogen...
> 
> ...



also da merkt man mal wieder das es viele Leute gibt die keine Ahnung haben wovon sie reden. Zur Klarstellung:
Die IPs im Netz werden dynamisch vom Provider verteilt, das bedeutet das man jedesmal wenn man sich im Netz einloggt eine ANDERE IP bekommt. Soviel zu dem Unsinn den du da schreibst. Entsprechend kann Blizz auch keine IPs sperren und da mitloggen wäre aus oben genannten Gründen total sinnlos. Selbst die Anfrage an den Provider wäre hier unsinnig, und von der ein oder anderen rechtlichen Hürde begleitet, da Blizz ja gerade keine Personen sondern Accounts sperrt nach eigener Aussage. Über die IP gibts aber nur die Zuordnung zur Person, also unsinnig.
Die haben irgendwas über die spielinternen Logs gefunden, das sie als gravierenden Verstoss gegen ihre AGBs gewertet haben. Was das sein könnte kann nur Blizz oder der Threatersteller beleuchten.
Die massive und eindeutige Form der Strafe lässt allerdings darauf schliessen das es sich um eindeutige Verstösse handelt.

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Jo weil nur schwachsinn geschrieben wird.
Das hier ist der sinnvollste Post bis jetzt: Bananen biegen sich zur Sonne, deshalb sind sie Krumm!


----------



## Tolan (29. Februar 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> hab jetzt nicht alle antworten gelesen, aber hast du denn mal das formular verwendet?


"Beamtenhut aufsetz"Formulare wooooo?"Beamtenhut absetz"


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> Die IPs im Netz werden dynamisch vom Provider verteilt, das bedeutet das man jedesmal wenn man sich im Netz einloggt eine ANDERE IP bekommt.



äähm, dir ist allerdings schon klar daß dynamische IPs innerhalb ner gewissen range liegen und damit aufgrund der Netzklasse durchaus n Rückschluß möglich ist?


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Jo weil nur schwachsinn geschrieben wird.
> Das hier ist der sinnvollste Post bis jetzt: Bananen biegen sich zur Sonne, deshalb sind sie Krumm!



Nix da, Bananen wachsen krumm weil sie in Stauden wachsen.


Die *Blizzard-Fanboy-vs.-Kritiker-Ratio* beträgt in diesem Thread geschätzte *70/30.*

Für die Kritiker ist die Schlacht hiermit verloren.


----------



## hoti82 (29. Februar 2008)

einfach anrufen und gm vorstand verlangen der kann dir das erklären hatte das selbe prob auch mal aber nur 3 Tage bann, der meinte das war ein versehn naja passier abunzu weil manche ip fast ähnlich sind.

Versuchs mal nerf die gms einfach mal richtig dann wissen die auch das es dir ernst is und betone andauernd das du nix gemacht hast irgendwann müssen sie nachgeben.

Einfach DEn GM VORSTAND VERLANGEN°°°°^^


----------



## Lokibu (29. Februar 2008)

> Entsprechend kann Blizz auch keine IPs sperren



/signed

Wenn man das könnte, hätten einige Chats viele Probleme weniger. Ich weiß noch wie ich mir das damals immer gewünscht habe, leute auszusperren. Aber die haben sich einfach ausgeloogt, raus aus dem Internet, wieder rein und weiter gemacht.




> IPs sperren und da mitloggen wäre aus oben genannten Gründen total sinnlos



ist nie sinnlos. Ips werden immer mitgeloggt, egal um was es sich im Internet handelt. Inwieweit die IPs verwertet werden ist ne andere Sache. Aber mitgeloggt werden die auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gustav Gans (29. Februar 2008)

Tere018 schrieb:


> Ich mag es ja auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na ja, du schreibst es ist ein neuer Acc, dann wieder 7 Char? Was ist mit den anderen passiert, evtl. doch verkauft? Denn normal ist das nicht.

Meine Meinung
Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Megowow (29. Februar 2008)

Naja wenn die dich nur aufs Formular hinweißen dann musst halt rechtliche Schritte eingehen(insofern du keine mist gemacht hast der den Bann berechtigt ).


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

hoti82 schrieb:


> Einfach DEn GM VORSTAND VERLANGEN°°°°^^



Mein Satz des Tages!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saramir (29. Februar 2008)

Felicat schrieb:


> *Hüstel* Dazu mal kurz was technisches.... die MAC-Adresse des Routers sperren? wäre mir neu, dass die MAC-Adresse per TCP/IP mit übertragen wird... ist also von der Netzseite her garnicht sichtbar... die MAC-Adresse eines Rechners können sie sehr wohl sperren... und dazu müssen sie auch keine Firewall knacken... schlauerweise läuft da nämlich so ne kleine Anwendung namens WOW auf dem Rechner, also sieht der WOW-Client auch die MAC-Adresse wenn er will.
> Wo liegt nun also das Problem eine einzelne (Rechner-)MAC-Adresse zu sperren? Der Client sieht die MAC ... schaut in einer Liste, die er vom Server bekommt nach, ob die MAC auf WOW zugreifen darf und verweigert im schlimmsten Fall den Dienst... fertig. (Sogar Datenschutzrechtlich korrekt, da keine Daten übertragen wurden)
> Klar ist eine solche Sperre auch zu Umgehen... auch ohne jetzt die Netzwerkkarte auszuwechseln.



Endlich mal jemand, der sinnvolle Posts verfasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke

@topic IP/MAC contra WoW
Ich hab mich erst etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Und gebe dir zu 95% Recht, bis auf die Sache des "einfachen Rechner sperren". Ich hab auch noch einmal in das schöne Datenschutzgesetz geschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Laut Datenschutz darf dieses kleine Programm WoW nicht einfach so die MAC-Adresse übertragen. Die MAC gehört unter die Kategorie der persönlichen Daten und darf nicht einfach so sichtbar für den Anbieter (in dem Fall Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sein.
Die Router-MAC-Adressen sind sehr leicht mit den Routing-Protokollen auzulesen. (Wie ich mich gerade informiert habe, ist die Verwendung dieser Adressen auch nicht so legal.) Ohne Probleme kann man die auf einem Server bzw. in einem Cisco-Netzwerk auslesen lassen. (Wäre möglich, dass Blizzard für die Interne Kommunikation der Server Cisco benutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Es gibt da auch einige nette Tools, welche dieses Auslesen ermöglicht (arbeite selber mit diesen)

Ich möchte mich jetzt nicht auf Kinder-Diskussionen einlassen, wie es 80% der Leute hier machen. Ich lass mich auch gerne belehren und höhre mir auch gerne andere Meinungen an. Also bitte ich, falls du hierauf nochmal Antworten solltest, dich nicht den Kinder hier anzupassen.
Auf was ich eigentlich hinaus wollte ist das was Sezer bereits gesagt hatte. 
IP bannen=schwachsinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Saramir


----------



## Lokibu (29. Februar 2008)

> Ich denke mal, das der TE versucht hat uns einen Knopp an die Backe zu nähen



Lol.. das habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Was soll das Aussagen? Oder hast ne Erklärung. Also wo dieser Ausspruch her kommt? Interessiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Bin gespannt inwieweit uns das neue Grundgesetz betrifft, bezüglich Computerspionage etc. Ist es dann noch erlaubt, durch Blizzard die Programme im Hintergrund zu scannen? Hab da keine Ahnung. Ist auch nur ne Rethorische Frage.


----------



## Paladom (29. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich habe ich keine Lust mehr zu posten, weil der TE hier schon mehr als genug bekommen hat. Aber ich möchte noch ein kleines Beispiel nennen.

Ich betreibe einen TeamSpeak²-Server und bin dementsprechend Admin auf diesem. Dort können sich die Leute aus der Gilde treffen und gemeinsam auf Eberjagd gehen. Manchmal kommen sogar ein paar fremde hinzu, weil sie vlt keinen eigenen Server haben oder was weiss ich. Spielt ja auch keine Rolle,

solange sie keinen Scheiss machen!

Sollte das so sein, zB wenn Beleidigungen fallen oder wild durch die Channel geswitched wird, werden die entsprechenden Personen gekickt. Da verwarne ich nicht lange, weg und gut. Da brauche ich keine AGB's EULA's oder sonstwas für. Und warum braucht mir da keine mit nem Anwalt kommen? Weils meins ist. Wenn mir also was nicht passt, reagiere ich. Kommt selten vor, aber es passiert. 

Und wegen IP-Sperre:

Hrhr. Ich habe den User gekickt. Dieser wird sich denke "OMG" und wird einfach wieder joinen. Dann macht er wieder Mist und ich banne ihn (also seine IP). Der User wird sich denken "OMG ROOOOOFL", resettet seinen Router und kommt wieder ins TS. Warum? Wie das? Hab ihn doch gebannt! Er hat eine neue IP vom Provider bekommen und diese neue ist natürlich nicht gebannt. 

Ich fände es auch scheiße, wenn Blizz mich zu unrecht bestraft. AAAAber, alles was du tust, um deinen kack (sry) lvl 41 Char wiederzubekommen ist mit Sicherheit teurer, als ein neues Spiel.


----------



## Saramir (29. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> P.S.: Bin gespannt inwieweit uns das neue Grundgesetz betrifft, bezüglich Computerspionage etc. Ist es dann noch erlaubt, durch Blizzard die Programme im Hintergrund zu scannen? Hab da keine Ahnung. Ist auch nur ne Rethorische Frage.



Auch wenns angeblich bloß ne rethorische Frage war: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das neue Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (was jetzt doch wahrscheinlich nicht verabschiedet wird, weil der Verfassungsschutz in NRW was dagegen gesagt hat) richtiet sich nur auf die Bundesregierung. Das bedeutet alle anderen Gesellschaften bekommen nicht das Recht deinen Rechner zu scannen, wie es der Krüppel Schäuble will.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Februar 2008)

1) Warum postet der TE nix mehr? vielleicht (aber natürlich nur vielleicht ) liegts ja am Niveau vieler Antworten, in denen er ohne jeden Anhaltspunkt als Lügner bezeichnet wird?

2) Ja natürlich ist es möglich, dass hier lügt, aber woher wollen wir das denn wissen??
Es besteht, wie ich schon gepostet habe, auch folgende Möglichkeit.

In den drei Tagen in denen er nicht da war, wurde sein Account gehackt und die Hacker haben sonstwas damit angestellt (Geldübergabechar z.B oder ähnliches)
In diesem Fall wäre der Post völlig verständlich und auch ehrlich

Und solange man es nicht besser WEIß, sollte man sich mit Unterstellungen besser zurückhalten.


----------



## djmayman (29. Februar 2008)

mich würde interessieren warum du dir nen neuen acc gemacht hast, wenn du schon vorher einen hattest?


----------



## Locaros (29. Februar 2008)

Sry, falls das schon erwähnt wurde, aber i hab net mehr alles gelesen, ab der 4ten Seite.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Pack is do au nen Gäste-Pass? Kann er damit net au nen Ticket schreiben und fragen, was da genau los is? Oder is dat net möglich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
I mein, wenn er anne Hotline nix sinnvolles rauskriegt? 

BTT: Is scho etwas seltsam, ... 2,5 Jahre gezockt, .. mehrere 70er, .. und dann fängt er nen ganz neuen Acc an? Vom Skillen reden wa mal garnet, ... 
Man kann zwar als Schneider Sachen zum dissen herstellen, aba dann bleibt immer noch die Frage nach den nötigen Stoffen zum verarbeiten. Man kriegt schließlich net mit Leinenstoffen zB die Mats für Verzauberungen von so hohem lvl.

Ob er nun Dreck am Stecken hat oder nich, darüber mag i nix sagen, ... kenn die Hintergründe net


----------



## Lokibu (29. Februar 2008)

Der TE soll einfach schreiben ob eine von den Thesen zutreffen könnten. Er muss es ja nichtmal selbst gemacht haben. Es dient alles nur dazu ihm zum Nachdenken zu verleiten.


----------



## ExoHunter (29. Februar 2008)

Meinst du innerhalb von einer RL-Woche, also paar Stunden jeden Tag, oder 7 ganze Tage Spielzeit?

Mein Hexenmeister ist momentan auf Level 43 und hat eine Spielzeit von 3 Tagen und 3 Stunden...


----------



## Paladom (29. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) Warum postet der TE nix mehr? vielleicht (aber natürlich nur vielleicht ) liegts ja am Niveau vieler Antworten, in denen er ohne jeden Anhaltspunkt als Lügner bezeichnet wird?
> 
> 2) Ja natürlich ist es möglich, dass hier lügt, aber woher wollen wir das denn wissen??
> Es besteht, wie ich schon gepostet habe, auch folgende Möglichkeit.
> ...



Oha, sein Acc wurde gehackt. Jup. Ok, wenn es so wäre hätte ich gerne gewusst,

- wieso man einen Acc mit nur einem Char hackt, welcher zum Zeitpunkt des Hacks weit unter lvl 41 war. Vielleicht ein Noob in der Hackerszene?

- wieso der Char nicht gelöscht, oder die ganzen grauen Items die man in den Anfangsleveln so hat, verkauft oder weggeschmissen  wurden, sondern auf lvl 41 gelevelt wurde.  Vielleicht ein Idiot in der Hackerszene? Oder ein sehr freundlicher Hacker?

- wieso der vermeintliche Hacker das Passwort nicht geändert hat, damit der wirkliche Besitzer des Accs sich nicht wieder einloggen kann. Vielleicht ein Noob in der Hackerszene?



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 2) Ja natürlich ist es möglich, dass hier lügt, aber woher wollen wir das denn wissen??
> Es besteht, wie ich schon gepostet habe, auch folgende Möglichkeit.



Ja natürlich ist es möglich, dass hier wahrheit, aber woher wollen wir das denn wissen??
Es besteht, wie ich schon gepostet habe, auch folgende Möglichkeit. (siehe oben)


----------



## resonanz (29. Februar 2008)

Saramir schrieb:


> wie es der Krüppel Schäuble will.



Eieiei, hier hat's Umgangsformen ... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Oha, sein Acc wurde gehackt. Jup. Ok, wenn es so wäre hätte ich gerne gewusst,
> 
> - wieso man einen Acc mit nur einem Char hackt, welcher zum Zeitpunkt des Hacks weit unter lvl 41 war. Vielleicht ein Noob in der Hackerszene?
> 
> ...




ähmmm...bevor man einen Account hackt (je nach Methode) weiß man die Anzahl der Chars ja nicht unbedingt oder?? und für nen Geldtransferchar is es ja auch völlig egal.

So wie er geschrieben hat, war sein Account gesperrt bevor er sich wieder einloggen konnte, damit ist es gut möglich, dass all das von dir beschrieben eingetreten ist. (Plünderung PW geändert) und auf 41 hat ihn der TE selber gelevelt oder ??


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (29. Februar 2008)

Ich finde den Ton der hier von manchen Usern angeschlagen wird, doch recht heftig und unangemessen.

Es interessiert nicht, ob der TE uns 100% und die Wahrheit gesagt hat. Wenn er Mist gebaut hat, wird er das selber wissen. Der Thread dreht sich um die Informationen, die der TE uns in seinen Posts gibt, und nicht um irgendwelche wilden Vermutungen.

Was viele möglicherweise übersehen haben ist, dass man nicht nur von Gold-Verkäufern/Powerleveling-Firmen "Unterstützung" bekommen kann.
Genauso kann es doch sein, dass er zusammen mit einem Freund spielt, der schon einen oder mehrer High-Level Chars auf dem Realm hat und ihn unterstützt. Möglicherweise, weil er gerne mit ihm zusammen auf lvl70 spielen und in Instanzen gehen will. (Ich hatte glücklicherweise einen solchen Freund.)

Und wenn er von Freund(en?) und eventuell Gilde hochgezogen wird, ist es ohne irgendwelche Probleme schaffbar, auf lvl47 VZ auf 300 zu haben.

Und auch an diejenigen, die meinen ein Anwalt würde nichts bringen: Bei einem Account wo es einen lvl47 Char und sonst nichts gibt, stimme ich eich zu. Da sollte man sich eher WoW neukaufen. Aber ich kenne 2 Fälle, in denen Leute gegen Blizzard gewonnen haben. Einer wurde wegen Beleidigungen gebannt, die sein Bruder begangen hat, ein anderer aber hat Gold gekauft, alle wussten es, aber ES IST NICHT NACHWEISBAR!
Blizzard kann nicht nachweisen, dass der Goldverkäufer im RL Geld bekommen hat. Und SCHENKEN von Gold ist nicht verboten.

Ein Anwalt kann eine Menge machen, kostet aber auch eine Menge Kohle. Daher sollte man sich vorher überlegen, wie viel einem der Account wert ist.

Soviel von mir.

Und dem TE wünsche ich viel Erfolg.


----------



## Paladom (29. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ähmmm...bevor man einen Account hackt (je nach Methode) weiß man die Anzahl der Chars ja nicht unbedingt oder?? und für nen Geldtransferchar is es ja auch völlig egal.
> 
> So wie er geschrieben hat, war sein Account gesperrt bevor er sich wieder einloggen konnte, damit ist es gut möglich, dass all das von dir beschrieben eingetreten ist. (Plünderung PW geändert) und auf 41 hat ihn der TE selber gelevelt oder ??



Irgendwo hast du ja auch recht. Vielleicht haben ja alle ein wenig recht. Wir werden es möglicherweise nie herausfinden. 
Aber vielleicht sollte der TE auch mal etwas dazu posten. Möglicherweise gibt es ja was neues zu berichten, woraus man wieder was ableiten und/oder vermuten kann.


----------



## Euro (29. Februar 2008)

geb meinen senf auchmal dazu^^

ich würde sagen er hat ersten account verkauft, blizz hat das irgendwie mitbekommen...

jetzt hat er wieder einen account eröffnet und hat den gleichen namen, gleiche adresse... usw

klar dass er gebannt wird weil er ja "Online
Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment " getrieben hat. selber schuld.

und zum thema "ich hab nix gemacht".... befragt mal 100 leute die inem knast sitzen... da haben auch 95 "nix gemacht" ^^

-nureinevermutungmeinerseits-


----------



## Mondenkynd (29. Februar 2008)

Es gibt Leute die spielen seit 2,5 Jahren WoW und bei denen ist noch nie was passiert, selbst bekannte von mir die sich mal Gold gekauft haben leben noch und spielen noch WoW, also musst du ja schon was gemacht haben, ohne Grund werden die keine Accounts sperren.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Februar 2008)

Euro schrieb:


> geb meinen senf auchmal dazu^^
> 
> ich würde sagen er hat ersten account verkauft, blizz hat das irgendwie mitbekommen...
> 
> ...



1) wäre möglich

2) Der Unterschied zwischen dem TE und den Leuten im Knast ist, dass letztere ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren hinter sich haben und nach Erhebung von Beweisen und Aussagen verurteilt wurden.


----------



## Euro (29. Februar 2008)

da nimmts aber einer sehr wörtlich. mit meinem "vergleich" wollte ich nur einmal einen gedanken anregen... denn die wenigsten können ihre fehler zugeben und wollen immer, dass andere schuld sind an ihrer eigenen kacke.



> 2) Der Unterschied zwischen dem TE und den Leuten im Knast ist, dass letztere ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren hinter sich haben und nach Erhebung von Beweisen und Aussagen verurteilt wurden.



dann muss ich dazu nochmal sagen.... wer in UNTERSUCHUNGSHAFT ist, hat keinerlei rechtsstaatliches verfahren hinter sich oder sonstwas... diese leute können sehr wohl unschuldig sein! aber naja, wollte ja nur mein senf dazugeben und das hab ich getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (29. Februar 2008)

GENAUSO ist es, denn jeder ist solange Unschuldig, bis ihm seine Schuld zweifelsfrei bewiesen ist, das nennt man Rechtsstaat, und in einem solchen befinden wir uns nun mal in der BRD.

Da kann auch Blizzard sich nicht drüber hinwegsetzen mit AGB und einer EULA, die dem BGB in keinster Weise entsprechen, bzw arg übers ziel hinausschiessen.

Und auch wenn 70% hier Blizzards Unfehlbarkeit so huldigen, niemand WEISS was er gemacht hat bzw wie es dazu kam, also lasst doch einfach sinnlose Anschuldigungen.

Ich empfehle dir noch einmal was ich weiter oben schon erwähnt habe, und den Blizzard Fanboys lest die AGB und EULA und schaut in das deutsche BGB. Dann sieht jeder der verstehend lesen kann, was ich meine.

Zurück zum Thema bitte und nicht soviel OT Spam.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Februar 2008)

Euro schrieb:


> dann muss ich dazu nochmal sagen.... wer in UNTERSUCHUNGSHAFT ist, hat keinerlei rechtsstaatliches verfahren hinter sich oder sonstwas... diese leute können sehr wohl unschuldig sein! aber naja, wollte ja nur mein senf dazugeben und das hab ich getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun ja, aber bei den Leuten in Untersuchungshaft gibt es zumindest einen dringenden Tatverdacht.
Und ich würde mal vermuten, dass der Prozentsatz an Untersuchungshäftlingen, der zurecht sagt: "Ich hab nix gemacht" höher liegt als der der bereits Verurteilten.

Aber ganz genau genommen ist das schon übel off Topic und ziemlich klugscheißerisch von mir, ergo:
ich schäme mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Februar 2008)

Wegen Level 41 in 7 Tagen kann es nicht sein. Ich war Level 24 und hatte 0 Tagen 22 Stundenplayed Zeit und mit einem 40 Charakter, in 2 Tagen, aber wenn es der Fall wäre hättest du eine E-Mail bekommen Aufgrund Überprüfung wegem schnellen Leveln bzw. es ist jetzt ein wenig eingeschränkt, wegen 30% mehr Erfahrungspunkte.


----------



## Paladom (29. Februar 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> GENAUSO ist es, denn jeder ist solange Unschuldig, bis ihm seine Schuld zweifelsfrei bewiesen ist, das nennt man Rechtsstaat, und in einem solchen befinden wir uns nun mal in der BRD.
> 
> Da kann auch Blizzard sich nicht drüber hinwegsetzen mit AGB und einer EULA, die dem BGB in keinster Weise entsprechen, bzw arg übers ziel hinausschiessen.
> 
> ...




Empfehle was du willst. Die Server sind Eigentum von Blizz. Was darauf gespeichert oder verankert ist unterliegt sehr wohl den Gesetzen. Aber DU nutzt ein Angebot von jemand anderem. Und wenn DU irgendwas machst, was diesem "jemand anderem" nicht passt, kann er dich auch rausschmeißen. 

Stell dir vor ein Kumpel von dir kommt zu dir nach Hause, weil du ihn auf ein Bier eingeladen hast. Er nutz also ein Angebot von jemandem, also von dir. Dein Kumpel zieht seinen Schnodder bis in die vorderen Gehirnregionen und rotzt sie voller Stolz auf deinen Teppich. Anschließend schlürft er an seinem Bier und schaut dich fragend an: Was ist denn? Hab ich was falsch gemacht?"
Wie reagierst du? Sagst du ihm: "Hey, das macht man aber nicht du Lümmel!", oder sagst du ihm freundlich aber bestimmt, dass er bitte gehen möge? Ich denke letzteres. Und weiter denke ich, dass du da auf alle Gesetze pfeifst, immerhin steht es Aussage gegen Aussage. Dein Kumpel sagt natürlich: "Stimmt alles überhaupt nicht" 
Und dann kannst quasi nur hoffen, dass der Richter dir recht gibt, ansonsten sitzt dein Kumpel beim nächsten mal wieder auf deiner Couch. Viel Spass.

Wenn das so wäre...


----------



## Lokibu (29. Februar 2008)

> Empfehle was du willst. Die Server sind Eigentum von Blizz. Was darauf gespeichert oder verankert ist unterliegt sehr wohl den Gesetzen. Aber DU nutzt ein Angebot von jemand anderem. Und wenn DU irgendwas machst, was diesem "jemand anderem" nicht passt, kann er dich auch rausschmeißen.
> 
> Stell dir vor ein Kumpel von dir kommt zu dir nach Hause, weil du ihn auf ein Bier eingeladen hast. Er nutz also ein Angebot von jemandem, also von dir. Dein Kumpel zieht seinen Schnodder bis in die vorderen Gehirnregionen und rotzt sie voller Stolz auf deinen Teppich. Anschließend schlürft er an seinem Bier und schaut dich fragend an: Was ist denn? Hab ich was falsch gemacht?"
> Wie reagierst du? Sagst du ihm: "Hey, das macht man aber nicht du Lümmel!", oder sagst du ihm freundlich aber bestimmt, dass er bitte gehen möge? Ich denke letzteres. Und weiter denke ich, dass du da auf alle Gesetze pfeifst, immerhin steht es Aussage gegen Aussage. Dein Kumpel sagt natürlich: "Stimmt alles überhaupt nicht"
> ...



Genau. Im Übrigen steht das auch irgendwo im Gesetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Bezüglich U-Haft. Entweder ihr seit  Anwälte, Staatsanwälte, Richter oder ähnliches, oder ihr lasst das Thema einfach. Man sollte nicht über die Dinge reden, wovon man keine Ahnung hat oder nur die Infos aus dem Fernsehen kennt. Ich glaube durch die Richtershows glaubt jeder er wüsste was abgeht.

Und zum Thema finde ich wurde genug gesagt.


----------



## Alwina (29. Februar 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> GENAUSO ist es, denn jeder ist solange Unschuldig, bis ihm seine Schuld zweifelsfrei bewiesen ist, das nennt man Rechtsstaat, und in einem solchen befinden wir uns nun mal in der BRD.
> 
> Da kann auch Blizzard sich nicht drüber hinwegsetzen mit AGB und einer EULA, die dem BGB in keinster Weise entsprechen, bzw arg übers ziel hinausschiessen.
> 
> ...



Ich weis garnicht was hier immer wieder welche mit dem Unschuldsprinzip wollen.
Hier ist wohl eher ein Vertrag zwischen dem Spieler und Blizzard zu Nutzung eines Service abgeschlossen worden . Und Verträge kann man meines Wissens hier in Deutschland unter Einhaltung der entsprechenden Fristen jederzeit kündigen . Hier der Spieler zum Ende seines Abo und auch Blizzard ist nicht verpflichtet das Abo zu verlängern auch wenn es der Spieler gerne möchte . Zu einem Vertragsabschluss gehören immer Zwei .
Die einzige Frage die sich mir hier stellt ist ob Blizzard den Account fristlos schliessen darf ,da denke ich noch ein eventuelles Abo läuft.

Und Thoryia gehörst du auch zu den Leuten die glauben unwirksame Abschnitte in den AGB machen die gesamten AGB unwirksam ? 
Wenn ja empfehle ich dir da du vom BGB sprichts  z.B. §306  Abschnitt 1 ist da recht interressant.

Und um auch noch was zum TE zu schreiben .
Ich glaube nicht das der TE hier seine komplette Geschichte erzählt , was nicht heisst das er bewußt lügt nur unterschlagen manche Leute ganz gerne einige kleine Details .


----------



## Tere018 (29. Februar 2008)

So ma Butter bei de Fische, manche hier schreibne ja echt en shice sry....

Also 1 ich spiele wow seit 2,5 Jahren und ich war vorher in einer Pro Gamer Gilde, sprich ich kenne mich sehr gut aus in wow. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Account habe ich neu, weil ich die anderen nicht mehr habe... ( das ist ja mein Problem was mit denene ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Und die Mats habe ich wie bereits geschrieben durch Kollegen die mir geholfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gelvl habe ich aber alleine und aus eigener Kraft was auch keine Kunst mehr ist.

Soviel dazu und ja ich beherrsche meine Klasse sehr gut, u.a. wie auch alle anderen Klassen die ich bisher hatte. Sonst wäre ich wohl nicht in einer Pro Gamer Gilde gewesen, was ich aus eigenem Interesse verlassen habe.

Und ich betone nochmal das ich kein Gold gekauft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Ich vermute mal, daß hier viele einfach Angst haben daß ihr "Gott" einen Fehler gemacht hat.


Was hier mind. genauso wahrscheinlich ist wie die viel vermutete Lügenversion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tere018 (29. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, daß hier viele einfach Angst haben daß ihr "Gott" einen Fehler gemacht hat.
> Was hier mind. genauso wahrscheinlich ist wie die viel vermutete Lügenversion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ajo und was fürn Sinn hätte das für mich ? Glaubst du ich würde dann hier en Thread eröffne -.-

Ich find es von Blizzard einfach nur Frech und das soll jeder wissen!


----------



## Paladom (29. Februar 2008)

Tere018 schrieb:


> [...]Den Account habe ich neu, weil ich die anderen nicht mehr habe... ( das ist ja mein Problem was mit denene ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Daraus würde ich jetzt schließen, dass Blizz deinen alten Acc gesperrt hat und der neue nicht, oder? Das wäre dann das komplette Gegenteil von deinem ersten Post. Denn da hiess es:



> Dazu sollte ich evtl sagen das dies ein neuer account war und der pala dadrauf innerhalb 7 Tagen, also einer Woche lvl 41 war. Hat das evtl damit etwas zu tun und die meinen ich wäre ein power lvler oder so?



Und was du davon hättest, das ganze hier reinzustellen, obwohl es eine Lüge ist habe ich auch schon zweimal beantwortet.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (29. Februar 2008)

entwerder du lügst was den Handel angeht, oder es ist ein fehler, na ja dran bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:mein beileid^^


----------



## Tere018 (1. März 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Daraus würde ich jetzt schließen, dass Blizz deinen alten Acc gesperrt hat und der neue nicht, oder? Das wäre dann das komplette Gegenteil von deinem ersten Post. Denn da hiess es:
> Und was du davon hättest, das ganze hier reinzustellen, obwohl es eine Lüge ist habe ich auch schon zweimal beantwortet.



Hättest du mal genau gelesen, hättest du verstanden das ich meinen alten Account nicht mehr habe, ned weil er gebannt wurde. Nein weil ich ihn nicht mehr habe, den Rest kannst du dir ja denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den Neuen der jetzt gebannt wurde, hab ich seit 29.01.08 da ich 4 Monate WoW Pause hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharqaas (1. März 2008)

selber schuld! online handel = sperrung! und die sperren dich bestimmt nicht nur aus spass!


----------



## Gamestar2006 (1. März 2008)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> selber schuld! online handel = sperrung! und die sperren dich bestimmt nicht nur aus spass!



Woher willst DU wissen, dass er Online Handel betrieben hat? 
Ich mein falls er lügt, dann belügt er sich doch selber damit und wir können so oder so nichts unternehmen.
Also behaupte nicht einfach irgendso einen Stuss


----------



## Bluescreen07 (1. März 2008)

Gamestar2006 schrieb:


> Woher willst DU wissen, dass er Online Handel betrieben hat?


Seite 1

...

Account Name: ************
Tag des Vergehens: Ermittlung abgeschlossen am 19/02/2008
Hergang: StÃ¶rung der ServerÃ¶konomie sowie Verwicklung in Online
Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment
MaÃŸnahme: Account permanent gesperrt

...


----------



## ReWahn (1. März 2008)

Anwalt kannste vergessen. In den AGBs stht auch irgendwo, dass die dich bannen dürfen, egal ob sie einen grund haben. Machen sie eigentich nicht, die Klausel is halt zur absicherung gegen leute da, die ihnen mit nem anwalt kommen... dann zeigen se dem richter einmal die agbs (denen du persönlich ausrücklich zugestimmt hast) und der fall is abgeschlossen...


----------



## Tere018 (1. März 2008)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> selber schuld! online handel = sperrung! und die sperren dich bestimmt nicht nur aus spass!






Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Seite 1
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Ey ihr Zwei, ihr glaubt wohl auch jeden Shice was Blizzard schreibt oder ? Wenn blizz schreibt der Präsident von USA ist vom Hochhaus gesprungen, glaubt ihr das auch.

Ich sage es jetzt zum 3 und letzten mal, ich war 4 Tage nicht on in dem Zeitraum. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum udn weshalb die mir sowas vorwerfen und ich hab noch nie Gold gekauft.


----------



## Môrticielle (1. März 2008)

Lieber TE,

dein Account ist gesichert weg. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, zu argumentieren, zu bitten und betteln, zu weinen - er ist und bleibt geschlossen. Und wie du selber andeutest, gab es ja besondere Umstände bei der Beendigung deines alten Acounts. Ich vermute mal - wie auch schon andere hier - daß du ihn verkauft hast, wahrscheinlich via Ebay, welches bekanntermaßen seit längerem schon unter Beobachtung von Blizzard steht. Daß die anhand der Beschreibung des Accounts ermitteln können, um wessen Account es sich handelt und diesen dann in ihrer Datenbank als "schwarzes Schaf" markieren, so daß bei erneutem Öffnen eines Accounts mit den gleichen Daten die Alarmglocken angehen, sollte ja wohl klar sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für besonderes Amusement sorgen mal wieder die Stammtisch-Juristen, die hier mit markigen Ratschlägen wie z.B. juristisch gegen die Accountschließung vorzugehen oder durch das (wie üblich) unsinnige Verwenden vermeintlicher juristischer Fachbegriffe eigentlich nur eines erreichen, nämlich sich lächerlich zu machen. Es gibt kaum etwas peinlicheres als so Halbstarke wie euch, die mit Drohgebärden (Drohen mit Anwälten als ein Beispiel) versuchen erwachsen zu wirken.   -.- 

In einem Punkt muß ich jedoch den Blizzard-Kritikern Recht geben: Bei einer solch drastischen Maßnahme wie einer Accountschließung sollte dem Betroffenen schon klar und detailiert dargelegt werden, weswegen der Account geschlossen wird, und nicht einfach nur irgendeine Phrase wie "Störung der Server-Ökonomie" o. ähn. verwendet werden.


----------



## Deanne (1. März 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich meine vorlesungsfreie Zeit dazu nutzen, endlich meine Berufe zu skillen und ein paar Lvl aufzusteigen, aber irgendwie habe ich jetzt ein ungutes Gefühl dabei, mehrere Stunden täglich zu farmen.


----------



## Greatmage (1. März 2008)

Irgendwie dreht sich die Sache hier im Kreis.

Wir alle wissen im Endeffekt nicht, was du genau getan hast - klar kann man so schnell leveln. Aber hier wird es immer hin und her gehen in der Diskussion.

Denke nicht, dass noch irgendwer ne Idee hat, um dir zu helfen. Blizzard ist halt dafür bekannt, eher schlecht erreichbar zu sein.


----------



## Tere018 (2. März 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> dein Account ist gesichert weg. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, zu argumentieren, zu bitten und betteln, zu weinen - er ist und bleibt geschlossen. Und wie du selber andeutest, gab es ja besondere Umstände bei der Beendigung deines alten Acounts. Ich vermute mal - wie auch schon andere hier - daß du ihn verkauft hast, wahrscheinlich via Ebay, welches bekanntermaßen seit längerem schon unter Beobachtung von Blizzard steht. Daß die anhand der Beschreibung des Accounts ermitteln können, um wessen Account es sich handelt und diesen dann in ihrer Datenbank als "schwarzes Schaf" markieren, so daß bei erneutem Öffnen eines Accounts mit den gleichen Daten die Alarmglocken angehen, sollte ja wohl klar sein.
> 
> ...



Mein Lieber,

selbst wenn ich meinen alten Account verkauft habe, spielt das keine Rolle was mit meinem neuen Account passiert. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin habe ich mehrere Account und davon ist noch kein einziger gebanned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das können dir die Inhaber ( meine Kollegen ) gerne bestätigen.

Genauso wiederspricht sich das, da bei Ebay ja niemand weis wessen Account verkauft wird oder wer ist so doof und blendet die Namne nicht aus? hmmm ich jedenfalls nicht.

Ich sehe mich mehr als Opfer einer wahlosen Bannaktion von Blizzard und ich werde wohl genau in das Schema Chinafarmer gepasst haben bzw. Power lvler. Was ich wie gesagt nicht getan habe, aber nun gut. 

Evtl. war es auch eine göttliche Fügung mit WoW aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denk ma drübr nach...


----------



## Panicwolf (2. März 2008)

So ein Account wird nicht einfach so dicht gemacht.
Behaupten kannst Du viel, beweisen können wir dir nix.
Also was soll der ganze Aufwasch?
Solange Nur eine Seite der Geschichte hier rumkrakeelt wird, 
bleibt dieser Thread, was er ist:
"Mimimimi"

Und selbst, wenn sich irgendwann rausstellen sollte, daß der kleine Bruder auf Geschäftreise in China war, und dort 24h am Tag Mobkillend im Kreis gelaufen ist?
Dann wird Tere018 garantiert ganz schnell still.

Aber das mimimimi bleibt.

Vote 4 close


----------



## prontopronto (3. März 2008)

Tere018 schrieb:


> Mein Lieber,
> 
> selbst wenn ich meinen alten Account verkauft habe, spielt das keine Rolle was mit meinem neuen Account passiert. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin habe ich mehrere Account und davon ist noch kein einziger gebanned
> 
> ...



Naja da du ja acc sharing betreibst ist dir ja kein Unrecht passiert. Also was soll der ganze Aufstand hier ? 
Unschuldig ist man ja sowieso immer, aber ehrlich gesagt interessierts hier irgendwie Niemanden was Blizz mit deinen Accs anstellt. Also tschö mit ö und nimm deine ganzen Kumpels bitte gleich mit.


----------



## DJ CJ (3. März 2008)

acc sharing is ein  verstoß gegen die agbs  und da du dies wohl schon öfters gemacht hast   wurde blizz auf dich aufmerksam   hat sich des angeschaut auf längere zeit und dies kann auch unter umständen auf   neue accs auswirkungen haben 

mit dem lvln hat des nix zu tun da man locker in 7 tagen auf 70 lvl kann  hab für meinen hunter 10 tage gebraucht auf 70   und da war nix


----------



## Klondike (3. März 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> ja es ist schon erbärmlich von blizzard nicht mal die genauen gründe darzulegen. ihre komischen "ermittlungen" können sie sich sonst wo hin schieben.
> 
> ich will in nicht weniger als 100sätzen eine genaue argumentation aufgrund welcher indizien blizzard mal wieder sone schice produziert.
> 
> armer kapitalismus




gnarf an lächerlichkeit weltspitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dude, you made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fassen wir zusammen, wir glauben dem te ersteller mehr als einen unternehmen welches gewinn machen möchte, der plan von blizzard ist es also deiner sicht, leute zu bannen, die dann einen neues game + abo kaufen und so gewinn zu machen, ähm kann sein dass ich da irre aber das ist markwirtschaftlich und wirtschaftspsychologisch der totale schwachfug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also entweder fehler, dann las ich aber sogar schon im offiziellen forum nen beitrag dass die sich da tausend mal entschuldigen und den account aufmachen oder junge du hast shice gebaut und heulst nun rum

ich tendiere dazu letzteres anzunehmen, denn der logik des gewinns vertraue ich mehr als nem wow spieler


----------



## Lokibu (3. März 2008)

Ähmm wusste ich doch, dass es einen Grund gibt. Naja damit ist doch alles klar.


----------



## Calathiel (3. März 2008)

acc sharing hrrrrr , selber schuld un dnull mitleid

und zweitens glaub ich dir imme rnoch nicht, dass du ned irgendwas mit deinem/deinen accs gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war selber 3 tage gebannt wegen "Störung der Serverökonomie", aber ich kanns immerhin zugeben ....
Tja, shit happens und immerhin weisst du jetzt, was du garantiert nie mehr machen wirst


----------



## Minastirit (3. März 2008)

PWNT By Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja selber schuld .. blizzard anschreiben und kuken ob du noch was machen kannst .. ab besten telefonisch sonst kannste es zu 90% eh knicken


----------



## Tearor (3. März 2008)

Kann jemand erklären wie genau accountsharing nachgewiesen werden soll?
nicht dass ich da ein schlechtes gewissen hätte, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber reicht es schon wenn da mal 2 accs von derselben IP gespielt werden? (gleichzeitig?)

rein "mechanische" frage^^


----------



## Belgor (3. März 2008)

Panicwolf schrieb:


> So ein Account wird nicht einfach so dicht gemacht.
> Behaupten kannst Du viel, beweisen können wir dir nix.
> Also was soll der ganze Aufwasch?
> Solange Nur eine Seite der Geschichte hier rumkrakeelt wird,
> ...



Was soll das denn immer mit dem MIMIMI Scheiss ? Die Spacken die mit MIMIMI ankommen sind Leute die auch sofort anfangen zu heulen, wenn was nicht nach ihrem Kopf geht. Lasst in Zukunft mal dieses MIMIMI gelaver !!

Zum letzten Beitrag: Nein ich denke nicht das Blizz Leute sperrt weil 2-3 Account auf der elben IP spielen. Weil dann würden se ja die ganzen Leute (Vater zockt WoW Sohn auch -- Ehepaare die beide WoW spielen)
bannen. Wobei ich das den Trotteln von Blizz zutrauen würde :/



Belgor


----------



## Calathiel (3. März 2008)

mimimi mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja und mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er soll den ban akzeptieren, ich wette, dass er berechtigt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonyja (3. März 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem mit meinem ersten Testaccount, mit derselben Begründung. Nach einigen Mails habe ich nach etwa einer Woche mein Account wieder gekriegt.

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich aber schon mein Orignal gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Glück also, man sieht sich.


----------



## Vaan (3. März 2008)

*reinkomm, hinsetz, keks nehm, keks ess, aufsteh, auslach, rausgeh*


----------



## Wuzilla (3. März 2008)

Wobei man hier account sharing mal klären sollte.

Das bedeutet NICHT, dass mehrere accounts von einer IP gespielt werden, sondern andersrum, das
EIN Account von mehreren IP´s, genauer mehreren Rechnern gespielt wird. Vieleicht sogar gleichzeitig.

Als Beispiel :

Da mein Bruder sich WoW nicht leisten kann, gebe ich ihm mein Passwort und er spielt mit meinem
Account.

Das ist verboten.

Fällt normalerweise nicht auf, da ich ja durchaus meinen Account von mehreren PC´s spielen darf (tue ich auch, Zuhause und Büro).
Wenn aber beide versuchen sich gleichzeitig anzumelden gehen da sofort die roten Lampen an.

Ganz simpel.


----------



## -mamon- (3. März 2008)

wenigstens flamen...Vaan

aber ich find das von blizz shcon doof ohne grund aber wie gesagt mit emal brauchste garnet versuchen (sind immer standart antworten)

ich würd nen neune acc machen denn den bekommste nie wieder


----------



## Vaan (3. März 2008)

@Wuzilla: Das stimmt nicht.

Oder meinst du das aus Spaß ein Tipp des Tages folgendes aussagt: "Wen man sich den Account mit anderen teilt besteht immer ein gewisses Risiko."

Desweiteren ist es rein Theoretisch sogar möglich das ein Account von mehreren IPs gespielt wird. 
Bsp: Ich zocke WoW, mein komplettes Internet kackt ab also logge ich mich neu beim Provider ein und starte dann wieder WoW - und siehe da, ich habe eine neue IP weil ich keine Statische habe sondern ne Dynamische wie der Großteil der deutschen Bevölkerung weil sie sich keine Statische IP kaufen - wozu auch?

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## dIch (3. März 2008)

Tere018 schrieb:


> Hey, ich war 3 Tage nicht da in der Zeit vom 17-20.02 und als ich wieder kam, war ich gebannt, ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung was da los war bzw sein soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zitat des Jahrhunderts *lach* *krümm* Ist klar wenn sein twink Account gebannt ist hört er mit WoW auf *lol* *lol*

Oder als Schuhmacher wenn ein Schuh mislungen ist mit den Schuhe machen aufhören.

Bitte warum sollte er seinen Main Acc. aufgeben nur weil ein Twink Acc. futsch ist usw. und nur wiel du unter einer Sucht leidest die du in Belgien ablegen konntest warum sollte er dann damit aufhören?

Du sprichst du so als ob jeder WoW Spieler süchtig wäre... erbärmlich...


----------



## Paladom (3. März 2008)

Vaan schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Oder meinst du das aus Spaß ein Tipp des Tages folgendes aussagt: "Wen man sich den Account mit anderen teilt besteht immer ein gewisses Risiko."
> 
> [...]



Das Risiko besteht darin, dass deine Chars, Items usw von den "Mitbenutzern" verschenkt, gelöscht und wasweissichnicht werden. Oder dass die Chars für Ingamewerbung oder Beleidigungen benutz werden.
Sowas in der Richtung.

Jedenfalls nicht das Risiko der Accountsperrung. Höchstens als Ergebnisse der oben stehenden Gründen.

Gruß
DOM


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (3. März 2008)

Powerlvler lool mit 7Tagen lvl 41 süß will ja nicht angeben aber ich hatte mein mit 12 Tagen 5 Stunden auf 70 und ich hab mir zeit gelassen also Powerlvling ist so in 3 Tagen auf 70 oder so!
Ich glaub einfach das du dir das Spiel gekauft hast zuviel Geld hast und gleich Gold gekauft hast bei Ebay oder so keine Ahnung und du uns jetzt weis machen willst du warst es nicht guckt euch böse böse Blizzard an!


----------



## Mauselmaus (3. März 2008)

black schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard da wie erwähnt ca. 1 Woche ermittelt hat, wissen sie mit welcher IP eingeloggt wurde, und ob diese IP einem Powerlevelservice gehört.




eben blizzard und seine mitarbeiter sind nicht dumm,was passiert wird schon rechtens sein.dazu kommen aber auch noch goldkaufgeschichten.

Gut das du überhaupt gepostet hast!Sosiehtt man auch mal das Blizzard durchgreift.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (3. März 2008)

Ich denke, dass du uns anschmierst und irgendetwas verbrochen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich auch einen ähnlichen Fall hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eines Tages wurde mein Account gesperrt und ich hab erst einen Monat später die Typen von Blizzard angeschrieben. Plötzlich war der Account wieder entspeert und ich bekam als Entschuldigng 100 Gold. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja was solls? ^^

mfg
Schnapsleiche


----------



## Wuzilla (3. März 2008)

Zur Klärung hier nochmal direkt aus den Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizz selbst :



> 1. Einrichtung eines World of Warcraft-Accounts.
> 
> A. Sie können einen (1) Benutzer-Account (nachfolgend als "Account" bezeichnet) erstellen, mit dem Sie World of Warcraft spielen und den Dienst entsprechend den in dieser Vereinbarung enthaltenen Bestimmungen, Bedingungen und Einschränkungen benutzen können. Um einen Account einzurichten, müssen Sie eine "natürliche Person" sein und in dem Land, in dem Sie Ihren Wohnsitz haben, die Volljährigkeit erreicht haben. Körperschaften, Gesellschaften mit beschränkter Haftung, Personengesellschaften oder sonstige Rechtssubjekte, die keine "natürlichen Personen" sind, sind zur Einrichtung eines Accounts nicht berechtigt, und durch Annahme dieser Vereinbarung erklären Sie und sichern zu, dass Sie die zuvor genannten Voraussetzungen erfüllen. Falls Sie einen Account für Ihr Kind eröffnen, sind Sie sich dessen bewusst und damit einverstanden, dass es Ihrer Verantwortung als gesetzlicher Vertreter obliegt, zu entscheiden, ob World of Warcraft für Ihr Kind geeignet ist. Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen, es sei denn, Sie sind ein Elternteil oder Vormund; in diesem Fall dürfen Sie einem (1) minderjährigen Kind die Benutzung Ihres Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird. Sie haften für sämtliche Nutzungen des Accounts. Selbst wenn etwas Gegenteiliges in dieser Vereinbarung aufgeführt sein sollte, erkennen Sie an und stimmen Sie zu, dass sie keinen Eigentums- oder Besitzanspruch an dem Account haben.



Hervorzuheben ist hier der Satz :

Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen


DAS ist account sharing.
Man darf nichtmal den Account mit seinem Kind teilen.

Der Hinweis im Game dient nur der Verdeutlichung, dass es nicht nur illegal im Sinne der AGB ist, sondern auch gefährlich.
Das schreckt ja manchmal mehr ab, als der Verstoß gegen die AGB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nostromoss (3. März 2008)

Sharing eines Accounts ist aber auch nachweisbar so ist es nicht :

Nutzer a kauft sich wow gibt seine persönliche Daten ein 
Person b ist bereit de account von a zu übernehmen weil a  keinen bock mehr hat oder sonstiges.
es werden daten in der accountverwaltung geändert sei es auch nur die email oder die umstellung auf gametimepass 

ergo eine änderung in den Nutzerdaten kann schon als sharingversuch angesehen werden wenn sich potenzielle daten ändern ( nicht alle daten sind da gemeint, man kann ja auch mal umziehen oder jemand heiratet und  ändert den Namen)


----------



## Lokibu (3. März 2008)

Es reicht auch die Knotenpunkt Ips zu vergleichen. Es sei denn man verkauft es an jemanden der um die Ecke wohnt bzw. den gleichen IP-Knotenpunkt hat.


----------



## Moonshire (3. März 2008)

Mittlerweile zwar OffTopic:

Aber ich frage mich gerade, wo das Problem mit dem AccountSharing für Blizz ist. Also versteht mich nicht falsch, sie wollen das nicht; o.k. kein Prob damit.

Werden damit andere Spieler zu sehr benachteiligt? Der Acc ist doch bezahlt und kann nur von einem PC zur Zeit gespielt werden. Alle hier aufgezeigten Risiken liegen ja bei den Spielern selbst.


----------



## Arahtor (3. März 2008)

Tja Blizz denkt sich schon was dabei wenn sie das machen


----------



## NaturalDesaster (3. März 2008)

Laus3b3ng3l schrieb:


> Powerlvler lool mit 7Tagen lvl 41 süß will ja nicht angeben aber ich hatte mein mit 12 Tagen 5 Stunden auf 70 und ich hab mir zeit gelassen also Powerlvling ist so in 3 Tagen auf 70 oder so!
> Ich glaub einfach das du dir das Spiel gekauft hast zuviel Geld hast und gleich Gold gekauft hast bei Ebay oder so keine Ahnung und du uns jetzt weis machen willst du warst es nicht guckt euch böse böse Blizzard an!



ich denke mal das er RL tage und nicht ig verbrachte zeit meinte. Nachdenken hilft bevor man flamed


----------



## krutoi (3. März 2008)

einer aus der gilde in der ich bin hatte sowas auch mal der hat auch in kürzester zeit einen priester auf 70 gebracht der wurde aber wieder freigeschalltet und hat eine warnung bekommen. für blizzard war das ein power lvler. XD


----------



## Shurycain (3. März 2008)

@treathersteller :
du musst einfach geduldiger sein , blizz braucht da immer etwas länger, war bei mir auch so


----------



## Cerastes (3. März 2008)

Hallo,

normalerweise werden Acoounts nur wegen eines sehr schweren Grunds sofort gebannt, in der Regel erhält man vorher die letzte Warnung und wir 24/48/72h gebannt. Kann es sein das es zu IP-Überschneidungen kam (dh. du warst online und jemand hat sich in dieser Zeit eingeloggt), das merkt Blizz und kann zu einem Bann führen, denn nur du allein darfst die Logindaten wissen. Ich würde es trotzdem probieren und mich mit dem Webformular an den Accountsupport wenden (für permanante Banns: http://www.wow-europe.com/support/security...ywebform2.html). Wenn du wirklich nichts getan hast wirst du ihn sicher wiederbekommen. Ich rate dir aber zu Geduld <7-14 Tage keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Tere018 (3. März 2008)

Sodala für alle Kritiker die mich ja hier dauernd als böser Mensch hinstellen, diese Mail habe ich heute von Blizz erhalten nach 1,5 Wochen warten:



> Sehr geehrter Herr **********,
> 
> vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Email.
> 
> ...



Ich denke damit sollte meine Unschuld bewiesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danke an alle die mir Hoffnung gemacht haben, es hat doch geklappt.


----------



## Tikume (3. März 2008)

Aber man siehe auch:



Tere018 schrieb:


> Bruder ausgeschlossen und Keyloger glaub ich auch ned





> Nachdem wir nun unsere ÃœberprÃ¼fung abgeschlossen haben, mÃ¶chten wir
> Sie darÃ¼ber in Kenntnis setzen, dass wir Hinweise auf einen
> Fremdzugriff gefunden haben. Dieser ist mÃ¶glicherweise durch einen sogenannten
> "Keylogger" oder Virus, welcher sich auf Ihrem PC befinden kÃ¶nnte,
> verursacht worden.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. März 2008)

Thesahne schrieb:


> Hm also ich hatte noch nie sowas obwohl ich auch mal ne Zeit sehr schnell gelevelt hatte...
> Ich kann nur sagen dass dus solange per Telefon probieren sollst bis du nen vernünftigen GM dran hast der dir die Gründe sagen kann und dann versuchen das alles zu erklären und ich denk ma kaum dass du uns anlügen würdest wies ein Vorposter geschriebn hat weil das dann doch komplett nutz- und sinnlos wäre...



Gms (Gamemaster) arbeiten nur ingame aber nicht im telefonischen Support. 



Thesahne schrieb:


> Also noch viel Glück vllt bekommste den Account ja wieder dann biste einer von Hunderten dies geschafft haben ;-)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wünsche dem TE kein Glück, wessen Account gebannt wurde dem geschieht das fast immer auch zu recht.


----------



## Tere018 (3. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Gms (Gamemaster) arbeiten nur ingame aber nicht im telefonischen Support.
> Ich wünsche dem TE kein Glück, wessen Account gebannt wurde dem geschieht das fast immer auch zu recht.



Lies ma oben, mein Acc ist wieder frei, also äußer deine meinung erst nachm Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit hat sich das Thema auch erledigt. :wave:


----------



## seamon (4. März 2008)

Schon interessant. Jeder postet noch üblere Beschimpfungen und Behauptungen, spielt sich hier auf, als wäre er Moralapostel Nummer 1, der Thread trieft vor Arroganz und Schadenfreude und als sich dann herausstellt, dass es eben doch stimmt, ist es ruhig und plötzlich kriechen die Ratten davon.

Von mir gibts ein fettes "SCHÄMT EUCH" für das hier. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der TE euch mal in so einer Situation über den Weg läuft.


----------



## Darkdamien (4. März 2008)

/sign


----------



## Calathiel (4. März 2008)

wer zu dumm ist seinen Pc zu schützen hat uachn Ban verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Und der TE wars wohl :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (4. März 2008)

Moonshire schrieb:


> Mittlerweile zwar OffTopic:
> 
> Aber ich frage mich gerade, wo das Problem mit dem AccountSharing für Blizz ist. Also versteht mich nicht falsch, sie wollen das nicht; o.k. kein Prob damit.
> 
> Werden damit andere Spieler zu sehr benachteiligt? Der Acc ist doch bezahlt und kann nur von einem PC zur Zeit gespielt werden. Alle hier aufgezeigten Risiken liegen ja bei den Spielern selbst.



Ähm, wie wäre es mit dem Argument Geld?
Nehmen wir mal an, du hast 9 Freunde und ihr habt alle nur etwa 2 Stunden Zeit am Tag für WoW.
Ihr plant das so perfekt, das ihr euch gut ablößt beim zocken.

Und zack spielen 10 Leute für 14 Euro im Monat anstatt 10 Leute für 140 Euro im Monat.

Merkste was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (4. März 2008)

seamon schrieb:


> Schon interessant. Jeder postet noch üblere Beschimpfungen und Behauptungen, spielt sich hier auf, als wäre er Moralapostel Nummer 1, der Thread trieft vor Arroganz und Schadenfreude und als sich dann herausstellt, dass es eben doch stimmt, ist es ruhig und plötzlich kriechen die Ratten davon.
> 
> Von mir gibts ein fettes "SCHÄMT EUCH" für das hier. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der TE euch mal in so einer Situation über den Weg läuft.


/sign du hast recht
Grüsse


----------



## Moonshire (4. März 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Ähm, wie wäre es mit dem Argument Geld?
> Nehmen wir mal an, du hast 9 Freunde und ihr habt alle nur etwa 2 Stunden Zeit am Tag für WoW.
> Ihr plant das so perfekt, das ihr euch gut ablößt beim zocken.
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt: Nee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es kann nur der eine Account zur Zeit laufen. Egal wer und wo hinter der Tastatur sitzt. Es entsteht kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden. Im Gegenteil, nehmen wir mal an Dein Beispiel bekommt man organisiert, dann ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die anderen 9 einen eigenen Account haben wollen (weil sie auf den wowtrip gekommen sind).

Bevor ich jetzt Schelte bekomme nochmal ganz deutlich: AccountSharing verstößt gegen die AGB, akzeptiert! Ich möchte halt nur wissen warum Blizz damit ein Prob hat. Könnte es die "Serverökonomie" stören und wenn ja wie ist das Argument?

@TE, gratz zur Reputation aber suspekt bist Du mir trotzdem noch :-)


----------



## eksirf (4. März 2008)

Moonshire schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt: Nee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei Freunden würde das wohl so passieren, ja. Aber dafür gibt es eigentlich ja auch den Testaccount. Nehmen wir etwas realistischeres: Du hast ein Geschwisterchen. Die ist etwas kleiner, darf also sagen wir pro Woche nur 3 Stunden am PC spielen. Dein Vater spielt auch mal gerne abends nebenbei. Du spielst auch gerne WoW. Ihr sied alle nicht abhängig und du gehst z.B. regelmäßig einem Hobby nach - Fußball?
Deine Schwester spielt deinen Account, während du Fußball spielst. Dein Vater ab und an mal eine Stunde während du schon im Bett liegst oder am Wochenende, wenn du Fußball Spiele hast oder in der Disco, Bar bist.
Das wären dann schon knapp 24€/Monat Verlust.


----------



## Moonshire (4. März 2008)

eksirf schrieb:


> ...
> Deine Schwester spielt deinen Account, während du Fußball spielst. Dein Vater ab und an mal eine Stunde während du schon im Bett liegst oder am Wochenende, wenn du Fußball Spiele hast oder in der Disco, Bar bist.
> Das wären dann schon knapp 24€/Monat Verlust.



o.k. da gebe ich Dir recht, so wird da ein Fall von.


----------



## Lokibu (4. März 2008)

Wobei man bei Verwandten Accountsharing gar nicht feststellen kann. Das ist das gleiche wie damals mit T-Online wo man mehrere PCs an der gleichen Leitung hatte. Das war auch nicht erlaubt, hat aber jeder gemacht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. März 2008)

eksirf schrieb:


> Bei Freunden würde das wohl so passieren, ja. Aber dafür gibt es eigentlich ja auch den Testaccount. Nehmen wir etwas realistischeres: Du hast ein Geschwisterchen. Die ist etwas kleiner, darf also sagen wir pro Woche nur 3 Stunden am PC spielen. Dein Vater spielt auch mal gerne abends nebenbei. Du spielst auch gerne WoW. Ihr sied alle nicht abhängig und du gehst z.B. regelmäßig einem Hobby nach - Fußball?
> Deine Schwester spielt deinen Account, während du Fußball spielst. Dein Vater ab und an mal eine Stunde während du schon im Bett liegst oder am Wochenende, wenn du Fußball Spiele hast oder in der Disco, Bar bist.
> Das wären dann schon knapp 24&#8364;/Monat Verlust.




Das ist wie bei E-Mule downloads, ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht dort nur, wenn der illegale Sauger sich das Lied ansonsten gekauft hätte.

Bei deinem Beispiel bedeutet das:

JA, ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden wäre in deinem Beispiel entstanden, wenn die genannten Personen sich einen eigenen Account zulegen würden, könnten sie den Vorhandenen nicht mitnutzen.

NEIN, es würde kein Schaden entstehen, würden die Personen in diesem Fall, (also wenn sie den Account nicht mitnutzen könnten) sagen, nöö selber einen Account zu machen ist mir zu teuer, dann lass ichs eben.

Pauschal also schwer zu sagen. 
Aber natürlich sind es genau die Gründe, warum Blizz was gegen Account Sharing hat, das ist schon richtig.


----------



## eksirf (4. März 2008)

Nicht ganz richtig - bei eMule & Co kommen die User selber für die Bandbreite und ähnliches auf.

Im Falle WoW stellt aber Blizzard den Service und die Bandbreite und und - das in € zu beziffern kann ich natürlich nicht. Aber es ist ein realer Verlust.
Ganz davon ab, dass sich der eine oder Andere eben doch noch ein Album mehr gekauft bzw. einen Account mehr hätte. Das mag alles im einzelnen nicht viel ausmachen - aber die Summe...


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. März 2008)

eksirf schrieb:


> Ganz davon ab, dass sich der eine oder Andere eben doch noch ein Album mehr gekauft bzw. einen Account mehr hätte. Das mag alles im einzelnen nicht viel ausmachen - aber die Summe...



Das bestreite ich ja gar nicht, es ist halt nur unheimlich schwer abzuschätzen wer ein potentieller Kunde wäre und wer nicht. Deswegen streiten sich die Experten ja auch bis aufs Messer wie hoch die "Verluste" denn wirklich sind.


----------



## Moonshire (4. März 2008)

Bin gerade mal am suchen gewesen. Eine Meinung dazu fand ich sehr plausibel.

"Würde Blizz AccountSharing offiziell zulassen, hätten die GM's nur noch mit Tickets zu tun, die vom kleinen Burder verkauften EpicItems doch bitte wieder zurück zu beschaffen." bzw. die GM's wären nur noch damit beschäftigt, die Steitereien derer, die den Account sharen auszubügeln.

So kann Blizz davon ausgehen, dass der Accoountinhaber auch verantwortlich für das Handeln der Chars ist. 

Das kann ich nachvollziehen, so und nun schreibe ich hier aber nicht mehr OffTopic, cu


----------



## Das letzte Einhirn (9. Oktober 2009)

Sei gegrüßt, Leser.                                                                                                    09.10.2009

Seid nun etwa fast ganzen 4 Jahren spiele ich nun dieses Spiel. Wie man sich denken kann, hab ich in dieser Zeit auch einiges geschafft. Das beste daran; habe Leute gefunden mit denen ich mich sehr gut verstehe und man macht auch viel Zusammen. Mit der Zeit lernt man Gebiete kennen und auch sonst lernt man WO man WAS ergattern kann. Als Kundiger der Kräuter lernt man wo man gesuchte Jene findet und auch als Bergbaukundiger weiss man wo man welche Erze findet. Denn sie Respawnen schliesslich immer an den selben Stellen^^ Nun War ich schon in den Künsten der Schmiederei erheblich weiter wie 2 meiner Kampfesgesellen und auch die fertigkeiten einer mir gut bekannten Edelsteinschleiferin liessen noch ein wenig zu wünschen übrig.
Nun war es schätzungsweise gen 2 uhr Nächtens, als der Letzte sich von mir verabschiedete und zur Ruhe bettete. Ich hingegen, noch HELLWACH, fing an zu denken; "Hey, helf deinen Freunden!". _Leider weis ich bis heut nicht ob genau Dies mein Verderbniss war!_  Ich also nicht faul, leere meine Taschen in der Bank aus, schnappe mir voller Tatendrang meinen 32er Erze-sammel-Beutel, schwinge mich auf mein tapferes fliegendes Etwas und fange an im Gebiet des Tausendwintersees immer schön flächendeckend am Rand entlang zu düsen und sammle... und sammle ... und sammle. Nachdem ich dies erst etwa 90 Mintuen lang tat, eine Schlacht began, ich Taschen leeren ging und weitere 120 Minuten sammelte und sammelte und sammelte, waren meine Taschen restlos Drall und Prall gefüllt. Ich Schätze es waren so insgesammt 100 Titanerze, n Haufen schönfunkelnder Steinchen und etwa 80 STACKS zu je 20 Saroniterzen. Jedenfalls schickte ich die 2te Fuhre gen Morgengrauen zwecks Platzmangelbeseitigung zu einem meiner Chars auf denen ich sonnst auch so blauen Kram und so für niedere Charaktere speicherte und sammelte. Ich weis es noch genau, ich schickte 4 Briefe mit je 12 Packungen je 20 Saroniterz und dann einen 5ten Brief mit nicht ganz 8 Stapeln Saronit und dann noch 4 fast volle Stapel Titanerz, als anschließend die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde. Ich dachte erst, meine Leitung hätt mich wieder gekickt. Ich will mich also neu einloggen, gebe meinen Acc-Namen ein, schreibe mein passwort, drücke Enter UND DA BEKOMM ICH ALS ANTWORT, DAS MEIN ACCOUNT PERMANENT GEBANNT WORDEN SEI????!!!!! >>> DANKE BLIZZARD DANKE<<<   Über den account meines kleinen Bruders habe ich 2 mal ein Gespräch mit einem GM gesucht (und sogar gefunden), welche wie selbstverständlich als Antwort gaben, das sie mir nicht helfen könnten. HMPf...   Zwischendurch und noch bis zum Abend hin habe ich insgesammt 6 mal dieses Webformular ausgefüllt, und bekam ausschließlich eine Automatische Antwort, das sich jemand drum kümmern und melden würde. Bis Jetzt ist es bei diesen automatischen Antworten geblieben. Hab von niemandem was gehört oder gelesen. Nur der Brief, der auch gaaanz oben steht kommt mir ebenfalls Zeile für Zeile sehr bekannt vor. UND WAS DA DRIN STEHT.... HALLO??!!!   Ich habe meinen Account geschätzt und bin noch nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, ich müsse mir gegeb reales Geld Sachen von WoW kaufen oder verkaufen. Dieses sogenannte Account-sharing habe ich auch nie betrieben. Und wer WoW schon mal intensiv gespielt hat, der weis auch dass es gut passieren kann, das man mal 3 Tage am Stück am PC hockt! Meine Leute haben alle Tickets geschrieben und im Forum wird man gaaanz sicher auch bald n paar einträge dazu finden....  Ich hätte gerne meinen Account wieder, was kann ich tun?

  MfG an Leser

   >>>Das letzte Einhirn<<<


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Oktober 2009)

Danke, dass du einen uralten thread ausgegraben hast.. das Zeigt, dass wenigstens jemand die Suchfunktion nutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber: Scheinbar wurdest du von Spielern gemeldet.. die Gamemaster haben sich dein Verhalten angeschaut. Haben eventuell versucht sich mit dir in Verbindung zu setzen( haste nen whisper blocker oder so aktiv wenns sowas überhaupt gibt?) Das hatte keinen Erfolg also sind sie davon ausgegangen, dass du ein farmer bist.

So.. 6x hast du also das Formular ausgefüllt und du fragst dich warum dir niemand antwortet? würd ich auch nicht machen.. beruhige dich.. schnreib in ner Woche nochmal wenn du dich abgekühlt hast und dann klappt das auch.. Ruf am Montag eventuell sogar schon an aber vergiss nicht:

DIE KUNDENDIENSTMITARBEITER KÖNNEN GOTTVERDAMMT NOCHMAL NICHTS DAFÜR! Keiner von denen hat dich gebannt.. keiner von denen ist für das bannen zuständig.. höchstens fürs ent-bannen.. Und Tickets/Anfragen mit beschimpfungen werden sowieso nicht bearbeitet und könnten wenn du nicht schon gebannt wärest zu einer Accountstrafe führen.

Das ist wie wenn du nen Autohändler anschreist warum Opel das Heckfenster verändert hat...

Edit: Mods, die Leerzeilen waren Absätze.. für den Poster über mir.. warum nehmt ihr sie an euch? das ist Diebstahl! :-P

By the way: um uns das zu sagen erstellst du dir einen buffed account? Danke.. wir wären aber auch gut ohne diese Information ausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Troll dich und HF@Permanbann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das letzte Einhirn (9. Oktober 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Sei gegrüßt, Leser. 09.10.2009
> 
> Seid nun etwa fast ganzen 4 Jahren spiele ich nun dieses Spiel. Wie man sich denken kann, hab ich in dieser Zeit auch einiges geschafft. Das beste daran; habe Leute gefunden mit denen ich mich sehr gut verstehe und man macht auch viel Zusammen. Mit der Zeit lernt man Gebiete kennen und auch sonst lernt man WO man WAS ergattern kann. Als Kundiger der Kräuter lernt man wo man gesuchte Jene findet und auch als Bergbaukundiger weiss man wo man welche Erze findet. Denn sie Respawnen schliesslich immer an den selben Stellen^^ Nun War ich schon in den Künsten der Schmiederei erheblich weiter wie 2 meiner Kampfesgesellen und auch die fertigkeiten einer mir gut bekannten Edelsteinschleiferin liessen noch ein wenig zu wünschen übrig.
> Nun war es schätzungsweise gen 2 uhr Nächtens, als der Letzte sich von mir verabschiedete und zur Ruhe bettete. Ich hingegen, noch HELLWACH, fing an zu denken; "Hey, helf deinen Freunden!". _Leider weis ich bis heut nicht ob genau Dies mein Verderbniss war!_ Ich also nicht faul, leere meine Taschen in der Bank aus, schnappe mir voller Tatendrang meinen 32er Erze-sammel-Beutel, schwinge mich auf mein tapferes fliegendes Etwas und fange an im Gebiet des Tausendwintersees immer schön flächendeckend am Rand entlang zu düsen und sammle... und sammle ... und sammle. Nachdem ich dies erst etwa 90 Mintuen lang tat, eine Schlacht began, ich Taschen leeren ging und weitere 120 Minuten sammelte und sammelte und sammelte, waren meine Taschen restlos Drall und Prall gefüllt. Ich Schätze es waren so insgesammt 100 Titanerze, n Haufen schönfunkelnder Steinchen und etwa 80 STACKS zu je 20 Saroniterzen. Jedenfalls schickte ich die 2te Fuhre gen Morgengrauen zwecks Platzmangelbeseitigung zu einem meiner Chars auf denen ich sonnst auch so blauen Kram und so für niedere Charaktere speicherte und sammelte. Ich weis es noch genau, ich schickte 4 Briefe mit je 12 Packungen je 20 Saroniterz und dann einen 5ten Brief mit nicht ganz 8 Stapeln Saronit und dann noch 4 fast volle Stapel Titanerz, als anschließend die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde. Ich dachte erst, meine Leitung hätt mich wieder gekickt. Ich will mich also neu einloggen, gebe meinen Acc-Namen ein, schreibe mein passwort, drücke Enter UND DA BEKOMM ICH ALS ANTWORT, DAS MEIN ACCOUNT PERMANENT GEBANNT WORDEN SEI????!!!!! >>> DANKE BLIZZARD DANKE<<< Über den account meines kleinen Bruders habe ich 2 mal ein Gespräch mit einem GM gesucht (und sogar gefunden), welche wie selbstverständlich als Antwort gaben, das sie mir nicht helfen könnten. HMPf... Zwischendurch und noch bis zum Abend hin habe ich insgesammt 6 mal dieses Webformular ausgefüllt, und bekam ausschließlich eine Automatische Antwort, das sich jemand drum kümmern und melden würde. Bis Jetzt ist es bei diesen automatischen Antworten geblieben. Hab von niemandem was gehört oder gelesen. Nur der Brief, der auch gaaanz oben steht kommt mir ebenfalls Zeile für Zeile sehr bekannt vor. UND WAS DA DRIN STEHT.... HALLO??!!! Ich habe meinen Account geschätzt und bin noch nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, ich müsse mir gegeb reales Geld Sachen von WoW kaufen oder verkaufen. Dieses sogenannte Account-sharing habe ich auch nie betrieben. Und wer WoW schon mal intensiv gespielt hat, der weis auch dass es gut passieren kann, das man mal 3 Tage am Stück am PC hockt! Meine Leute haben alle Tickets geschrieben und im Forum wird man gaaanz sicher auch bald n paar einträge dazu finden.... Ich hätte gerne meinen Account wieder, was kann ich tun?
> ...



Ich hab auf meinem Rechner nicht ein einziges Addon und gehe mit den Leuten (einschließlich GM´s) in 99 % aller Fälle höflich um, denn so möchte auch ich behandelt werden. Und von nem Visperblocker hab ich noch nichtmal was gehört...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Oktober 2009)

also irgendwas ist an deinem letzten Post oberfaul.. ..



> MfG an Leser
> 
> >>>Oc - Das letzte Einhirn<<<


und in deinem originalpost hier:


> MfG an Leser
> 
> >>>Das letzte Einhirn<<<


...


> Sei gegrüßt, Leser. 09.10.2009


und als Datum bei deinem "fullquote" steht 10.10.? interessant.. also irgendwie glaub ich dir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das letzte Einhirn (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja, um meinem Geschehniss Kund zu tun, erstelle ich mir hier einen Account. Denn ihr sollt alle Lesen Wie Minderbemittelt diverse Blizzardmitarbeiter sind und was sie tun. Sie sind alles andere als Recht handelnde. Passt auf, wenn ihr noch spielt, dass es euch nicht auch geschieht.


----------



## Das letzte Einhirn (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin das erste mal hier drin, Oc, war mein Spielername. Wollt ihn dazuschreiben, hat nicht funktioniert wie ich wollte / dachte. sry


----------



## Krakauer (10. Oktober 2009)

meine account wurde vorgestern permanent gebannt... doch an den gleichen tag schrieb ich zu blizz... 10 Stunden wartezeit und mein account war wieder entsperrt! ich kann nur von glueck reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf jeden fall wuensche ich allen bei den der account permanent gebannt ist das bei den auch so schnell geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (10. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht haben dich andere Spieler angeschrieben, und du hast nicht geanwortet, manche melden dich dann als Bot oder Powerlevler.
Ich weiß nicht was dann passiert, kann sein dass sie dich direkt bannen oder dich nochmal anschreiben, und wenn du dann nicht antwortest oder
(vielleicht auch zufällig) direkt off gehst, könnte es sein dass du gebannt wirst.


----------



## Thí (10. Oktober 2009)

Falls du unschuldig sein solltest (Was ich nciht glaube, denn Blizzard forscht das lange und gründlich nach), dann mein beileid.
Falls nicht dann geschiehts dir recht und du hast es nicht anders verdient. Goldkauf, Powerleveln, Bots usen etc. soll sofort ohne diskussion gebannt werden!


----------

